# September 2015 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th September 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
White ice , IVF , 2nd Sept , 
Pollita , ICSI , 4th Sept , 
Silly wrong , , 4th Sept , 
Clairey Poppins , , 7th Sept , 
Bluestone , IUI , 10th Sept , 
Minioz , ICSI , 18th Sept , 
Nuttynat1982 , FET , 21st Sept , 
Squeezies , IVF , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello! 

I will be going for DE IVF next week, transfer on 24th and testing should be around 8th September, but I may wait until 11th to do it together with DH.

Looking forward to some company and sharing the 2ww madness!

Thanks Sharry for starting the thread, happy to be added, BTW you still in Dubai? DH lives there, I left 2 years ago.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Yes still sweating my butt off in Dubai 😄😄😄


----------



## USR (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello.  Having my FET tomorrow and testing on the 5th of September. 

This is my third time and believing God for a positive.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

All the best USR for tomorrow, its my third time too, so fingers crossed for us both! 

Sharry, after 17 years I am getting used to european life again, I complain about the rain, while DH stays in Dubai and complains about the humidity - I guess at least we agree water in the air is a pain. Coming back for the eid break, hope its cool enough to do some nice things

Have a lovely day ya'all


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

got a message from the clinic! we have 11 lovely eggies from our smashing donor, thrilled we had 6, 2 transfered and non frozen, and second time 5, again 2 transfered and again non frozen, so really hoping out of 11 we can get a batch to freeze so as to have a back-up. Meanwhile focusing on the lovely 11 and wishing them lots of super growing


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

My ET is in the morning! I am so incredibly excited. It feels like it's taken forever to get to this point! 
*
Sharry, please can you add me to the list? My OTD will be September 4th and I had ICSI*

Chooshoos, 11 is amazing! I hope that they grow nice and strong so you can freeze some too 

USR, hope your FET went well!


----------



## USR (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi ladies. Yes Polita it went well. I feel great. Two embryos transferred.  I await my big fat positive.


----------



## J-TTC (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi ladies  

I would love to join in, I have my first FET on Friday, testing on 10th September (if I can be patient enough   ) 

Wishing you all lots of luck and  look forward in getting to know everyone


----------



## Clairey poppins (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

please may I join you? 

I'm on the August cycle buddies but had 2 eggs transfered yesterday 22/8/15 so my official testing day is the 7/9/15. This mine and my DH first cycle of Icis. Yes I know 16 hole bloody days to wait lol.
Wishing everyone lots of look. I have my fingers crossed for you all. Xx

Sharry please can you add me to the front page. I had ICSI and OTD is 7th September..
Many thanks in advance 
claire. X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

hello ladies!
ET tomorrow so the 2ww is about to begin! 
Thanks Politia yes should fingers crossed have frosties to bank, as of today there are 9 still going strong! Looking good  
I will test on 12th - 18 looooooooooooooooong days!! DH and me don't live in the same country/continent so I have wait a couple of extra days till we are together   you need to keep me sane ladies!

Welcome Clairey, J-TTC, look forward to lots of lovely positives from you


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Please can you add me to the tread ......test date 2.9.2015 thank you!!


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi! Can I be added please!?  There's a few ladies here already I know from other threads!  Our OTD is 4/9 though I'm sure like everyone, we'll probably break and test early! 

Looking forward to sharing the 2ww with some lovely ladies


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Morning all. Signing in for 2ww madness, please! 

I had FET yesterday and *OTD is 7.9.* We had one 3-day embryo put back, looking a bit worse for wear from the thaw...


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Quick question ladies - 

I had EC on Wed 19th and I had a 5 day blasto ET on Monday 24th Aug - my test date is the 2nd ....this makes it 2 weeks from EC not ET is this correct my OH feels its too early ..... any thoughts before I stalk the clinic 

thanks xx lots of luck to you all.


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Whiteice,

It does seem a little early, but then every clinic is different.

I had 2 x 5 day blastocysts transferred on the 19th August and my test date is also 2nd September (omg, one week today!) which will be 14dp5dt, it is dragging a bit and could probably test a little earlier but we have decided to wait.

If I was you I'd double check with your clinic just to put your mind at rest.

Take care xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Whiteice .. All clinics advise different!  In fact mine even wrote 6th Sept on my form, but when I questioned it they changed it to 4th Sept! 

I have done some reading, of course, everything you read online differs ... one website said 6dpt is when hcg begins to be secreted in to the blood but may/may not be detectable, days 7 & 8 slightly more, day 9 it should definitely be detectable.  I've seen another poll online (on baby centre - if you google "how soon after 5dt bfp", it's the first result) of when people got their bfp, and for a majority who voted it was 5dp5dt, and then for others it was 6, 7 or 8 days. 

We plan to do our first test on Monday, which will be 7dp5dt, if it's negative, we'll probably test every day til OTD.


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, 

I had EC on Monday 17 & ET on Saturday 22 , my test date is Tuesday 1 sept. So white ice you are one closer than me. Good luck to us all, how are we all feeling ?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Lucielhasa1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had EC on Monday 17 & ET on Saturday 22 , my test date is Tuesday 1 sept. So white ice you are one closer than me. Good luck to us all, how are we all feeling ?


It's strange how all clinics vary! My ec and et dates are the exact same as yours but my otd is 4/9! I guess they wanted me to worry a few days longer haha


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone... there is some real conflicting information its fried my brain slightly, think I may double check with the clinic just in case. 

Becksiow - thank you, seems a fair few days different for testing doesn't it.... any symptoms for you? I have a dull ache and a weird taste in my mouth, not metallic tho just strange. I did test myself yesterday to see if any of the HCG shot was in my system still and seemingly not so im hopeful any positive we may get ( if I decide to test early as I may do ) it should theoretically be legit? 

Silly wrong - thank you for the information I shall google it, lots of luck for Monday! nerve wracking time! 

Lucielhasa1 - Good Luck for then! I'm sleeping a lot then im overly worrying about nothing, then I feel relaxed ... so just as crazy as I was when I started this process....poor OH he just keeps buying me flowers think its his safety trick  

    

xxx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All! Can I join you?

This is round 2 for us, 1st round was BFN, I had my ET yesterday of a 5 day hatching blasto, test date is 4/9 but i'm going to test early and drive myself crazy but I cant help it!!

Fingers crossed its great news for all of us!! xx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi walfin! 

Lots of luck.... !! 2 weeks of nail biting for most I would think! 

Baby dust xx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me joining - I'm on 2ww edit 3dt last Friday so test day is Friday 4th September - very nervous - transferred two on day 3 a 10 cell & 12 cell so fingers crossed! I wish I could distract myself - is it ok to get a manicure?
How is everyone doing on it?


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Walfin, welcome!  I have a 5BA on board and 4/9 OTD too! Good luck!

Hi Spring, go get yourself pampered!!


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!

Hi Sillywrong, looks like there are a few of us testing on the 4th, eeeek! I have a 5AB on board so very similar to you! they seemed really happy with it and its really got our hopes up so i'm worried we are going to be even more devastated than last time if it doesnt work! Last time was an early blast so couldnt even be graded! fingers crossed the 4th is a lucky day for us all!!


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Spring, 

Sounds a wonderful idea - im off to have my eyebrows waxed this week - not nearly as exciting! 

Im fairly emotional as can be expected ....but I do have a what will be will be kinda out look. I am watching my diet for example to a point but at lunch today I had a good slab of millionaire shortcake and I enjoyed every last crumb!   .....

You have to do what feels right for you and try take time for you ....hopefully nature will do the rest. 

xxx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm the very same very down in the dumps think it's all the drugs I'm on gestone this time & finding it so tough  I'm sore & emotional on it! 
I wish I could watch my diet but it's total 'comfort food'! Roll on the 04/09!


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

The worst part for me is just waiting around - I was living on adrenaline going from scan to scan and then EC and then ET ... and now its like that's it... so I find my self over thinking more... the drugs make me feel weird like im in a parallel universe to the rest of the world...... one day im full of hope the next I don't believe its worked. We have made plans to have a weekend away once we have a final outcome...something to help us if it doesn't or celebrate if it does. I've even bought a new outfit for it ... just little things to keep the mood positive! xx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

White ice such a good idea - I'm the very same up & down - tears are unreal so emotional! I'm having really bad nightmares too which doesn't help my lack of sleep! You are so right a weekend & new outfit sounds fab! I'd love a new wardrobe nothing is fitting me!! Wish it's for a few months though!! What's good diet wise for 2nd wk of 2ww?


----------



## USR (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi ladies.its been 7days post FET. I can't wait for the 14days so will test o  Sunday which will be 9days POST FET praying we all have our positives now.


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hi September ladies, hope to join you all here...

this is our third and final attempt to have our very own first baby, if BFN then going for DE as I dont respond well to stimms and my eggs are old and crapy.. this time we collected 6 eggs, 4 fertilised and later today i will find out how the little ones are going, how many surviving day three... please please divide and grow...  ET on saturday if all good....  and then off for 2ww.... OTD sometime 10th of september....

oh feeling real sick in tummy, i think its from diclofenac supps, not a pleasant morning..................  

lots of good vibes and  BFPs to all.......


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Wishing you all a good Thursday, time that flies, and lots of positive energy! 

Please can someone reassure me that having a cold won't ruin my chances? I feel like I'm going a bit bonkers, and it's only two days since FET.  I was feeling pretty rough with my asthma even before the transfer, and got warned that if I needed oral steroids the FET would get postponed. I really didn't want the delay, so have been coping with lots of inhaler and honey and lemon. I think I'm okay without the steroids, still. Just wheezy, couging and sneezing and feeling very run down. 

Also apparently I'll be getting MIL to stay for the end of this 2WW. Really really not pleased with DH for this.


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All!

Myxini, sorry I am not sure about your question with your cold, could you speak to one of the nurses at your clinic for reassurance? I'm sure it will be fine but always helps to hear from someone that knows more!bis there any way that you can postpone MIL? I'm sure that's the last thing you need!

I'm having a bit of a down day, 2dp5dt and I know it's insanely early but I keep reading about people having cramps around this time for implantation but I've felt nothing like that since transfer. I'm worried that I shod be feeling something and I'm not! Also found out last night that a family member is pregnant which is great but another one gave birth last week and it just feels like it will never be me. Really sorry for this downer of a post but I've been off work for 2 days and I think I'm just obsessing over it all now, back to work tomorrow so at least that will be a distraction! 

Hope you are all holding up better than me!! Xxx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Walfin. From what I read and hear, there's not really anything much you can tell from anything you feel or don't feel that tells you much about implantation etc.   Some people feel cramps and have little bleeds and some people don't, and some end up with BFP and some don't, in what seems kind of random to me. I do hope you feel better and more positive again soon.

MIL is the flakiest woman I know, so there's always the hope she'll end up cancelling on us. But the reason she's planning to come is because she lives far away, and she'll already be in the vicinity, so not sure about postponing. I'm trying to reduce it to a day visit or something, rather than actually having her stay nights here. I spent years trying to fit in and be supernice with my ILs but have completely given up in my 30s. Not going to tell DH he can't see his family, of course, but as far as I'm concerned the less contact I have to have, the better - especially after SIL telling me (while I was hormonal DRing) how IVF is "the same thing as abortion" and everyone attempting it a "baby murderer" - and yes, she knows about our infertility issues! Ooops, sorry... Apparently I needed to rant...


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Spring131,

I know regarding clothes honestly I've bought some elastic waisted skinny jeans to allow for the extra pounds ... So comfy! 

Regarding diet.... I'm not sure about eating anything specific  just following the general diet guide for early pregnancy & ensuring I'm taking my folic acid and other preg safe vitimins .....

Felt a bit crap today as I've literally got no symptoms ... Bit early but still .... 

Hi myxini..... Hope you feel better soon & as for your FIL well that's left me speechless but certainly take no notice your SIL is seemingly uneducated in the matter & cold calculating character to spout that to you at such a difficult time .... People are entitled to their views but that doesn't you mean need or want to hear them .... Rude woman.....
Anyway I hope you feel better & things go really well for you x lots of luck with the MIL too!

Hi Walfin...... I'm not having any symptoms either in fact aside from sadness today I feel more my self then I have in months which strangely worries me?! If that makes sense! 

Off out for lunch with the girls today to a non baby venue! And I'm gonna order cake too! 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Spring & Whiteice - comfort food FTW! I am currently eating the largest cinnamon bun ever known to man! I've had random tears over the last few days - it's all a bit much!

USR - Welcome!! I hope your early test brings you good news! 

shmushma - I have everything crossed for you for your phone call later today - one day at a time eh!?

Myxini - I feel you! I have terrible asthma too and it makes you feel so rotten - you don't need it on top of a 2ww. I hope you're managing to relax a bit, easier said than done I know, and I'm pretty sure it won't affect your chances? Also - SIL needs a kick where ladies should not be kicked. Horrible, horrible woman.

Walfin - urgh, babies everywhere! It's lovely, but it does feel like it's always someone elses turn! Yours will come! You'll hopefully feel better when you have work to take your mind off things!

AFM - no symptoms (keep noticing things in my tummy but nothing new - could be digestion, wind, anything!) Bought DW a card today which says "No matter what happens, i'll still love you" on the front, and inside I quoted a line from my wedding vows _"I promise to work tirelessly by your side to achieve the things we value and dream of, to devote my life to our family, whether it consists of a herd of small people, a pack of Bichons, or just the two of us."_ - I'm going to give it to her on Monday morning, when we plan to test. ... oh and also - super emotional atm - just copying and pasting that quote to here made me well up again!


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good luck Shmushma good luck fingers & toes crossed!  


Silly Wrong beautiful idea and what a lovely quote I wish you lots of luck for Monday xx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Myxini, I cant believe your SIL said that to you!! well cant believe that she actually said/thinks that let alone say it to you! sorry that you have had to deal with that while you are going through treatment, this whole crazy treatment makes us emotional at the best of times let alone hearing someone that should be supportive spout such rubbish!!!!!! you dont need that negativity in your life

whiteice- I hear you with the stretchy trousers! i've been wearing harem pants all week!! No symptoms for me either but yes as you say its still early days. Enjoy your lunch!! treat yourself 

Sillywrong- No real symptoms for me either, I also keep thinking that random things in my tummy could mean something but ive been so bloated & gassy (tmi) since EC/ET that it could be anything!! Yeah i'm pretty emotional too, i was fine the day of transfer but i think it hit me yesterday just how hard its going to be if it doesnt work. That is such a lovely quote from your vows, im not surprised it made you emotional  what a nice idea to give it to your DW.  So you are going to test early too  i'm going to do a test tomorrow to check that the trigger is def out of my system and then test each day from then even though i know its super early!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today! xx


----------



## Stringy50 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

On my   so would love to join you all to try & keep sane in what is probably going to feel like a very long time! I had ET 2 days ago & OTD is 8th Sept. I had 2 embbies transferred 3AA blastocycts.

I can see by some of the posts that some of you intend to test early & i know that is what i shall do too......i just won't be able to stop myself!!   Not sure what day to do it though.....i didn't have a trigger shot so wont have anything in the system to give a false positive so just need enough HCG for a positive. Maybe day 9!?

I haven't felt any differently at all...well not physically but definitely more excited at the prospect of what could be happening even as we speak! Implantation! 

Looking forward to spending this 2ww with you Xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi 

Can I add me please? I've just had my first iui and will be testing on 10th sept
Blue x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome Blueestone, I remember you from the Cryos thread! Welcome to the dreaded 2ww  x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hello everyone
ive currently been around on the st marys manchester thread but now i am officially pupo with 2 top grade blasts , im not new to this as you can see by my signature , but i would like to say hi and cant wait to spend this crazy 2 ww getting to know you all ! 
xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes I've stepped it up from home insem to iui now!

Good luck and I'm sure I shall be on here being paranoid with u all xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

us guys must be the early testers in september ! ive already spent most of my day on google ! from now on i am going to behave ! ive stayed calm and positive through this whole cycle so thats what im going to focus on ! 
xxx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone. 

Thanks for the supportive comments re. SIL. She’s a very tactless little thing – only 21 and in many ways going on 12, not that that’s any excuse. She’s recently religious and seems to find the looney fringe whenever there’s one to find. Luckily she didn’t say that to my face but on social media, so I just didn’t reply anything, and in quiet removed her from anywhere where I’d have to read her horrible opinions. (She’s just got married and wants a huge family apparently, so expecting pregnancy news any day now…  )

SillyWrong – Ooooh, a cinnamon bun! I’m hoping the asthma won’t hurt little bean, either. At least I’ve always been told the inhalers and nasal sprays I use affect locally, and people obviously use them in pregnancy. I did have a crazy thought last night that I was shaking the embryo loose with all my coughing though! What a lovely card to DW. ♥

Whiteice & Walfin – I’m with you with the stretchy pants. Haven’t had EC, so not sure what my excuse is, but I do feel really bloated, and I guess there’s been too much comfort eating… Need to squeeze into normal trousers today. They better still fit!

Stringy, Lilacheva & Blueestone – Welcome! 

I hope everyone is keeping as sane as possible...

AFM I’m still feeling rubbish with the cold, and I’m also having quite a lot of mildish cramping since yesterday. Enough that ordinarily it’d make me reach for the hot water bottle. It’s only 3dp3dt (?) so obviously nothing implantation related, so I don’t really know what to make of it - just trying not to worry.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

myxini 
thank you for the welcome , ive been up since 6 on dr google ....already ! 
i hope the cold is a bit better  i would say it could be a summer cold but ....... wheres summer ?? 
xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi stringy, Bluestone & lilacheva 

Myxini - I was going to ask if your SIL was religious! And I'm going to tell you something that my doc said to me, that's caused me a great deal of comfort whenever I do a extra hard sneeze, or run for a bus and worry I'm dislodging my embie!  when they put it in, it's the eqivalent of putting a grain of sand in a jam sandwich - it's not going to 'fall out' or get dislodged!  My womb is now known in our house as my jam sandwich!  

I have myself convinced today that I'm not pregnant.  Whenever I've read other people say that on their 2ww I've always thought it a bit crazy because how can you know?  But ... I just genuinely don't think I am. You never know though, the mind is a bugger in these sorts of situations. 

Hope everyone's well


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

*Sillywrong-* love the idea of the jam sandwich! I think we all think that when we all stand up after et the embie is going to fall out!

*Lilacheva-* STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE, it does not help as much as you may find other peoples stories on there the same as yours, there be two different outcomes! You are you and what ever happens, happens, its all out of our control now. xxx

*Walfin-* Glad to see a familiar name, good luck xx

AFM- Im 6dp5dt now, so implantation should of already happened. I have had a few pulling sensations, and dull back yesterday and the day before. But as of today nothing. We are supposed to test on Tuesday, but we will test on Sunday/Monday as we are off together and have those days to get our heads around the result, before back to work on Tuesday. Although I do love my PUPO bubble that I am in.

Good luck to everyone on this thread,
lets all hope we get the BFP we deserve

Love Lucie xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

lucielhasa - goodnes girl you are so right !! doesnt make you stop tho but that sentence certainly put things into perspective one way or another there will be 2 outcomes 
silly wrong i too love that name lol , we just call ill tum tum , but i have named these embabies monica and chandler 

im feeling really nausous this morning and had a really dizzy spell where i actually saw stars ! dangerous reallly as i was walking down the stairs , atm we have go buliders in looking at damp in spare room , hopefully that will be ou babys room so thought best we get it sorted , ( house is rented so at least its not cost us  ) 
and ive just finished reading a book called the secret has anyone else read that ??
xxx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, please could I join? I noticed there are a few of us from cycle buddies so hi again 

I'm 1pt5dt and going a bit mad already....  I have decided that after this I'm going to turn the computer off and watch a film to keep me busy and to stop me googling. We had our top grade blast transferred yesterday and are due to have the blood test on 7th September EEEEEEEEEK.  . 

I'm new to this so any advice or suggestions on how not to go mad during the next 2 weeks would be great? Still not sure on what I should or shouldn't be doing........


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I had my triggered iui yesterday at 230.... And today omg and sorry if tmi but so horney!!! Is this the trigger/ovulation?? Bloody nightmare as I'm single!!!.....


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey yasmin 
im 1dp5dt aswell with 2 blasties  my OTD is 9/9 using HPT im going slightly mad already ! i like you need to step away from the computer im doing my own head in ! 
how do you feel ? xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

bluestone , i would google it for you but ive banned myself from google lol ! i think with all the hormones and everything thats going on its completely normal ! i felt grumpy i know i would have much rather have felt horny !  
xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

The horn has passed hahaha!!

Can anyone explain the testing of the trigger to me please? I did an opk about 20mins before my trigger yesterday and it was negative. I've just done it and it's positive. Is this the trigger? If so does that mean it's wored early!!?
The nurse told me that the sperm will live for three days inside me. Hoping it'll work!

Blue x


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Lilacheva, yay. Hope our blasts are busy finding a nice spot   I've felt quite hormonal today. Don't know what's wrong with me. Think Theres just a lot of fears and doubts  How are you feeling? X


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey 
Felt quite sickly all day but I'm not jumping to any conclusions far too early . I'm mega tired but I was up at 5 and didn't get a nana nap . Hopefully they are nestling in nicely like you say . Is this your first treatment?  
Blue as far as I'm aware the trigger contains chemicals which would show a false positive that's why girls wait at least a week before testing so the trigger has left the system I'm glad the horn has passed lol xxx


----------



## lexik (Aug 5, 2015)

Evening ladies,
Hope everyone has nice plans for the weekend to try and pass this dreaded 2ww a little quicker..

It's lovely to see some of you from the cycle group I was in 
I'm 6dp3dt of 1st ICSI cycle. Due for my blood test on 2.9 and trying to stay cool and calm!!!
So far I've been feeling sick and crampy and faint on and off but am desperately trying not to read anything into my 'symptoms'.

I'm taking 2ml gestone injections once a day and I'm really struggling with them 
My OH is doing a great job of the actual injection but my bum is so bruised and lumpy already and I've only done 6  
I've read all the tips I can find about ice, massage, hot water bottles & arnica but was hoping that someone in this group might be going through the same thing? Amazing how much better you feel when you know other people are in the same situation. 

Thank you in advance for support and fx for us all over coming days/weeks xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for that as I have no idea how to test it out! Ok so I wait a week and then do another opk to see if it's negative!?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Blueestong, the trigger is usually tested out with pregnancy tests rather than opks. If you take a pregnancy test right now with the trigger you'll get a positive as the trigger contains hcg. Mine was out of my system within 4 days but some women still have it in their system 10 days later.


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Blueestone- I tested today at 3dp5dt to check that the trigger was out of my system and it was. Now i know that when i test again if it is positive then it will be a real one and now the trigger 

Lexik-sorry cant help with the injections as im on cyclogest suppositories instead. Its so hard not to read into every little twinge etc or lack there of! i've spent most of the day (when not working) googling stories of people that get a BFP with no symptoms!

Lilcheva- i WISH i could stay away from google but ive become slightly (majorly) obsessive. I keep searching for peoples symptoms by day and driving myself crazy if i havent had them! Well done for your self control!! not good that you felt dizzy on the stairs, be careful and take it easy 

Yasmin- Hope you are taking it easy after your transfer  I think thats only natural for you to feel like that, we've been through so much its not surprising, and we are so pumped up on hormones you are bound to feel emotional 

Lucie- wow 6dp5dt already!! thats good that you have had those pulling sensations!! sounds positive!!

Sillywrong- I really like the jam sandwich analogy! thats a good way to put it  not gonna lie ive been rubbing my nose every time ive felt i was going to sneeze to make sure i didnt haha! I'm with you on the not feeling like it worked, i havent had any symptoms or cramps 

Myxini- hope the cold has gone away or getting better! 

Hi to everyone else!!!

So today im 3dp5dt and so far nothing to report, I havent had AF like cramps or any spotting so i'm worried that it hasnt implanted. Only symptoms are progesterone related (sore boobs, gassy & gas pains) but i do have dull lower back pain and a little bit of hip pain. Did a test to check the trigger was out and it is so I plan on testing every day now because i'm an idiot  Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday and no nasty surprises! Last time my cycle failed and I had AF at 6dp5dt which would be Monday so im glad im not working that day if that happens again! Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## USR (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi ladies.its been 7days post FET. I can't wait for the 14days so will test o  Sunday which will be 9days POST FET praying we all have our positives now.


----------



## Teltoo (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi. I'm a newbie here. First ivf and 7dp4dt. Was doing OK until yesterday and now I have mega pre-menstrual symptoms and I am totally convinced it hasn't worked...due test 2/9 but dreading damn period before then. Aarrgghh. It's great to see I'm not the only one feeling like this though!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all 

I'm after some reassurance please. I'm in agony. Had iui thur with trigger and I'm feeling so sick got uterus cramps and tightening. With shooting pains. I'm using progesterone pessaries too maybe it's them??

I've had to come back to bed to rest which isn't like me at all

Blue x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Blueestone, I got some awful, awful cramps and pains 2-3 days after my transfer, worse than AF, but it turned out to be implantation. I think that would probably be too soon for you if you had IUI on Thursday. Did you have any other medication that could have caused OHSS? Drink plenty of water and if it's still causing you pain get in touch with the clinic to check x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Blue, 

I suffered the exact same feeling when I started using pessaries including weight gain and painful boobs!! I think it's quite normal .....

I am 5dp5dt & I have been testing to see when the trigger shot had left my body and it had by day 3 & 4 was clear.... However this morning I got a really faint BFP..... I'm not sure if it's legit but my DP has confiscated my tests .... Which is prob for the best tbh as this process consumes your life..,.. I've had period aches all week but that's it the rest is pesserie related as I had them before ET....

I'm off shopping today ...... Hope you ladies are doing well xxx hugs to all


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

All
I've had is clomid trigger and progesterone... I'm thinking it's the progesterone. I will just lie here for a while and see if it goes off. It feels like wind in my uterus if u can understand that!


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

whiteice- wow thats amazing!! sounds very promising!! enjoy your shopping and fingers crossed it turns into a nice darker line later! i'm 4dp5dt and BFN this morning but it still early, hopefully your luck will rub off on me  xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

whiteice23, that sounds promising!! I got my early BFP at 5dp5dt too - I'm 7dp5dt now and they're getting darker and darker  Fingers crossed for you! When with your other half let you test again? haha


----------



## Ettie (Aug 25, 2010)

Bluestone I had similar feelings when I started progesterone, I found peppermint tea helped xx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Walfin - I was negative yesterday but not today so you never know... I'm trying not to get excited it's a chemical or something ..... Lots of luck for you tho fingers crossed!

Hi Polita ..... I'm hoping Monday ..... I still feel like my period is due tho do you have similar symptoms .... It's all so petrifying ..... Huge congrats on your BFP!! Exciting times!! Xx

Xx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

ooooooooooh some good news on this thread already!! loving it!! yay Pollita


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I definitely feel the same. On Wednesday and Thursday I was 100% sure AF was on the way, and I only tested to make sure that the trigger was out of my system. Wednesday it was, Thursday onwards it just got stronger and stronger. 

I'm trying to remain cautious because it's so early and lots can go wrong unfortunately, just happy to have reached this point! It's the furthest I've gotten so far. 

Good luck to you too! x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Please someone help me, ive been ttc for 3 years just completed icsi had a 5d grade 5AA put back 12 days ago I tested on day 10 11 and TWICE TODAY d12 (yep I know I should of waited but I couldn't and I had BFP, BFP and now 2!! BFN!!

am I pregnant

can you get a false positive ive been using clear blue first BFP was a morning wee second BFP was and evening one and same for the BFN'S one in the morning and one now

please someone help me


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Morning everyone.

*SillyWrong* - I love the jam sandwich image!  I did ask at the clinic when getting up after ET for them to please tell me it won't just drop out when I go for a wee (god I needed that wee!) and they (laughed and) reassured me that'd be impossible. I knew that, but crazy head&#8230; 

*Lucie* - Good luck to your early testing. Do remember all the wise things said and written about early tests, though!

*Lilacheva* - I've stopped googling symptoms and signs for now, but can't see that lasting till the end. I hope the builders aren't giving you any trouble.

Hello *Yasmin*! Nice to see you here! We're testing on the same day.  I think you asked in the other thread what I did the first couple of days after ET, but since I've been sick I'm not sure how helpful my advice is. I've pretty much been horizontal on the sofa, surrounded by tissues, empty mugs, crumbs, remote controls, inhalers and fiddling with my phone. Not very exciting or sanity inducing!

*Lexik* - Are they injections into the muscle? I had stimms into a muscle in my first ever IVF, and really feel for you!  I found lots of ice the only thing that made them at all better (although not by much). I guess you could look into other spots to do them. I was told thigh muscles were okay, too, but that seemed worse than bum to me, so never gave it a go.

*Walfin* - Now that is some early testing!  I'm kind of glad to hear you say the gas thing is progesterone related. DH has been giving me some pretty shocked looks the past few days&#8230; 

*USR* - Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

*Teltoo* - Hello. Well, from what I hear it's pretty impossible to tell from symptoms alone if it's to do with periods of hormone meds or early pregnancy etc. so don't lose hope.

*Blueestone* - Sorry I can't really give advice. I had a lot of pains from my trigger onwards, but it turned out to be OHSS related from growing loads of eggs. I just hope you're feeling a bit better soon, and taking good care of yourself.

*Whiteice* - Ooooooooh&#8230; Suspense! 

*Pollita* - All this test talk is making me itch for early tests! Yay for getting darker and darker&#8230;

AFM - Feeling very rough. Asthma got so bad last night I nearly called 999, but luckily it settled a bit eventually. I should probably go to walk-in centre today, but I know all they can do is give me steroids, and I don't want to take steroids&#8230;  Although I did have a major google, and can't actually find any evidence that it would be particularly harmful for my poor little embie. The walk-in centre is miles and miles away though, and we'd need to take a taxi there, and the whole idea of the faff of it feels exhausting. So smart or not, I'm just resting and "waiting and seeing" some more.

I've still got some crampy pains going on too. 4dp3dt - I guess in theory it could start being implantation time, if the bean is still alive in there. Sigh.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Alex, 

So sorry that you've seen a BFN. It could be a number of things - maybe the BFNs were because your urine was too diluted to check and so it just didn't show up on the test, it could be that the trigger was still in your system when you got the BFPs (although I'd have thought unlikely if it was that long ago, but not impossible) or unfortunately sometimes we get chemical pregnancies where a pregnancy just doesn't take and you will go from BFP to BFN. 
Test again in the morning, first thing, and see what that result reads


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

modify
7DP 5DT - Very Very faint line HPT.......?
« Reply #19 on: Today at 12:44 »
QuoteModifyRemove
I had my trigger shot on 17th 2500 and I had two embryos put back in, my transfer was Sunday 23rd first thing and this morning I took 3 hpt and on each of them is a faint line. 
I have not bled and can sometimes feel something going on inside tummy what do you guys think could this be us blessed ?


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all quickie from me I'll speak properly later . Currently sat in the loos at work felt a nagging pain all day it's probably trapped wind tho . I thought coming back to work work take my mind off things I'm on strict light duties tho and I've been given a risk assessment which I thought was really caring of them . 
Xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello all! I look away for a day and there's pages and pages of messages!  I'm on my phone so terribly sorry for the lack of personals, but I hope you're all doing good. 

This is such a crazy time - everything can change so quick, from day to day. 

Yesterday I felt so certain it hadn't worked for us, so sure. Then last night I started feeling something inside, and today, this morning specifically, I've been completely green around the gills - we were out shopping and for about an hour I felt sick and dizzy. 

We're trying to stay strong and not test yet though. I'm not ready to graduate from PUPO, we're going out tomorrow with friends and I'm not ready to either be, or not be pregnant. I'm starting to quite like limbo!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

ooh how exciting sillywrong hope its good news and a good sign  
is everyone here an early tester as in you like to test before OTD ?? 
i can never bring myself to do it it actually terrifys me , ive booked 2 days off work for OTD i used to have to wait 18 days at my hospital not anymore tho its 13 days after transfer day 
off for a granny nap now i started work at 6am so me sleepy  xxx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Lilacheva - Yes this is our first cycle so not really sure what to expect. This is the furthest we've ever got so it's all so exciting. Hope work was ok today? How are the pains now? 

Hi Alex- Really hope that you have some positive news tomorrow 

Hi Myxini- yay that were on the same day. Fx it's good news for both of us. How's you're chest? Sorry to hear it's been so bad. Hope the cramps are your bean implanting  

Polita- that's amazing news- huge congratulations!!!   glad to see what you've written about implantation pains 2-3 days post transfer. I've had bad pains today so am praying it's good news  

Hi Teltoo- hope your symptoms are for a positive reason. Fx for you  

Walfin- your testing every day made me laugh. Hope the BFP shows its face soon  hope you're ok 

Afm- I haven't felt too great today- boobs feels so sore and I've had on and off bad period pains. My back is killing me too. I'm not sure if any of the pains are a good sign as with endo I have pain most of the time and live with a hot water bottle (god I miss it). I'm hoping I will feel a bit better tomorrow. I've pretty much rested since Thursday night so i think I might venture out tomorrow  

Hope you're all having a great weekend so far x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey , erm not too sure as we went out for tea it was MIL birthday tea so we went for a lovely curry , i felt uncomfortable and a bit painy but i dont know if im imagining things , of course i now just feel so full im sat in my biggest pjs trying to gulp down loads of water but i cant manage it 
first time around it is all very new and exciting i couldnt live without FF on my first time , to be fair i cant live with out it on any of my cycles all a lovely bunch of women and it really helps that every one is in the same boat and understands !! , not like everyone else , 
xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Yasmine, 

This is our first cycle too so i understand the uncertainty ..... It's so emotional & I take each day as it comes .... I've had the same symptoms as you, it's not the greatest time ... I was sure AF was on the way ... I had no cramps or pulls & no bleeds ... I was worried it was over but I got a faint bfp ( 3 times as I had to check it again & again! Then DP confiscated my tests 🙊) it's still so early so I'm not getting ahead of myself as the fall would be even more brutal if at testing it was all over.... But still it was nice to see ...

Have a lovely day out tomorrow & lots of luck xxxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

good morning 
well it seems sleep is beyond me these days and its not even like im going to bed and waking up constantly thinking about the 2ww i just cannot lie in any longer than 6am  ( i did have a dream we were double buggy shopping tho )
my boobies are killing me this morning ! but i know from experience that is the nasty pessaries mimicing every thing ! ( self preservation i think )
anyone else get this ?
we are planning to go to a car boot today hpefully early if DH gets up early enough  ! 
xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm In the 6am club too! DW currently snoring away with an eye mask on. I might just sneak it off her!


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Alex – I hope a morning sample will bring back your BFP…

Nelly – Oooh, exciting! If there’s a line, faint or not, it sounds really promising to me! I’d test again another morning to see if it’s getting darker. Fingers crossed!

Lilacheva – Nice of them to be so accommodating at work. Sorry you’re having pains, though. I’m feeling really bloated and full, but I assume it’s the progesterone?

SillyWrong – Yay for the return of positive vibes and promising symptoms! (And yes, you should totally steal her eye mask!)

Yasmin – Sorry about all the pains. I’m missing my hot water bottle, too. I hope you can take things easy and have lots of TLC.

Hello and good morning to everyone else, too. 

I’m up from 6 am, too. I woke up for a bit around 2 am and DH wasn’t actually even in bed yet then, so he’ll probably sleep till midday now. Hmph! 

My chest/breathing is doing quite a bit better now, which is great. Other than that the pains in lower stomach/pelvis are still the same. It’s not quite like AF pain, which for me comes and goes a lot, and literally feels like cramps. This is more like a burning pressure kind of ache that’s there all the time. I’m sure it could be a sign of either implantation or just the meds and hormones, but I’m thinking positive.


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Morning All! Quick update as I'm driving myself crazy! Tested yesterday morning (4dp5dt) and BFN within the timeframe, looked 2 hours later and there was a faint line, disregarded it as was way after the 3 mins but I left it on the table and it kept developing as the day went on so made me want to test again in the evening and I had a faint BFP at around 7pm within the 3 mins! DH could see it and he normally doesn't when I'm convinced there's one there! We aren't getting our hopes up as its faint and this morning at 5dp5dt I tested again and still faint, definitely a pink line but a faint one. I had hoped it would be darker this morning but I guess it was only 12 hours between tests, really hoping it's not a chemical but it's the furthest I've ever gotten, I've never had a line before!

Hope you are all doing ok today xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Ooooh, Walfin!  That sounds very promising! 
How is a woman to resist early testing with you lot around?!

MIL has cancelled her visit!


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning ladies hope you're all well, 

Wow walfin! Sounds good to me!! Excellent news!! Fingers crossed we both go all the way! 

Myxini greats news on the MIL front! Xx 

Lilacheva - I have the exact same booby pain I believe mines from the pesseries tho although I do have a bfp at the moment so fingers so fingers crossed it's a good sign all round x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey white ice , what DPT are you ? , theres not a single chance i will test early im far to chicken , good news is i have booked test day and day after off and my actual day off is the day before so ive 3 days off so thats great news if its a BFP , i just cant how it cant be it has to be this time has to has to has to ! , 
walfin i really hope it is for you hun 
myxini hope the husband is up now and has cooked you some brekky 
yasmin did you venture out ? we went to 2  carboot sales and bought a lamp and a cd lol ! so ive spent most of the morning on ebay ! hey if i cant google im buying things instead !!! ........though all ive done is spent money on DH lol ! 
going to watch taken 3 now in my pjamas  
xxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi 

Walfin- sounds very promising for you!! Hopefully the line will get darker as the days go on xxx

Just to let you know we tested this morning at 8dp5dt and it's a bfn for us. Then to top it of I started spotting this morning, which is carrying on into this afternoon. So looks as tho it's game over for us this cycle.

Good luck to you all hope all get your Bfp xxx

Lucie xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

had another 2 BFN'S

cant believe how much this hurts!! really thought it would work!! starting to think I wont ever me a mammy! the clinic said keep taking my meds and ill have a blood test on Tuesday its so long away and I hate not knowing, if its true then fine, I just want to move on and make plans for our last go if its not then I can make plans for when baby's due

NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE SO HARD!!

also never (and this is a good one) thought I cold be this strong even when my 3 best mates are 5, 7 and 8 months pregnant!!!

thanks for the messages girls will let you know xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi alex when is your OTD ? what did you have transferred ? hun if bloods are on tues there is still hope , i know people who tested BFN night before and got BFP on OTD dont lose hope just yet   
xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

luicialhasa  same goes for you hunny xxx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh lots of positive news on here & I hope some of the tests get stronger or start showing over the next few days
I am now 9dp 3dt & I'm itching to test help!!!!!!
Official date is Fri!!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning u lovely people xx hope ur doing ok?

Well my side effects from progestrone pessaries are now in full swing!! 

Headaches
Belly aches
Back aches
Tearful
Tired
Big boobs and aerola 
Gassy
Nausea 

Not good!!!! Damn u progestrone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

And permanently erect nipples!


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just tested & I can't believe it's a big fat no - devastated it's 10dp3dt I guess thats going to be accurate enough?


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

My clinic have said to test Friday 11th September which is 14 days post 2dt... So 16 days since fertilization. If your AF still doesn't arrive once you stop your progesterone then re test as if you have slower implanters then can take even longer to show on a hpt! Good luck everyone ! X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Spring, sorry it's negative but there's still a chance things could change by Friday. I know of people who tested Bfn the day before and BFP the day of.

Blueestone, progesterone is nasty, I'm suffering the same!


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Really thanks pollita
I just know it hasn't & Im so gutted as had a cp in July it's heartbreaking this journey


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Oh Lucie, im so sorry to hear that, I really hope that the spotting has stopped today, 8dp5dt is still before your test date so there is still a chance if the spotting hasnt developed. I really hope that you are ok

Spring- really sorry to hear that but as the others have said, its not 100% over until your test date, and even then my clinic said to test again 1 week later no matter what the result, which they wouldnt do if there wasnt a chance. It is heartbreaking though, just try and keep on taking care of yourself x

Pollita & Bluestone- Yes hating the progesterone, im on cyclogest pessaries and they are not pleasant!! im not sure if its as i (tmi) use the back door but the gas is not fun! ive def got the back ache & the sore boobs too!

Lilacheva- good idea booking the day & day after for your test! ooooh ive wanted to see Taken 3, any good?

Myxini- yay for your MIL cancelling her visit!! at least that takes the pressure off slightly. Well done for not caving in and testing early! I have zero will power! Hope that you are feeling better with your asthma 

Sillywrong- hope you are ok and feeling a bit better!

Whiteice- has your DH let you test again? xx

Yasmin- are you still in pain? i hope you are feeling a bit better x

Hi Bradstow, Alex & Nelly!

Hope everyone is holding up ok whether they are testing or not and that this terrible weather hasnt ruined anyone's bank holiday plans
I tested again this morning with a FRER and it was still BFP, still quite light but darker than yesterdays and def clearly a pink line so i have my fingers crossed, I dont know if i can trust it until there is a strong line like the control line but we're hopeful, praying that it keeps getter darker! I think i will test with a digital on wednesday which will be 8dp5dt, official test date is Friday. Still have zero symptoms except for the progesterone ones, gassy & sore boobs xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

*Lucie* - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you.  

*Alex* - Sorry for your BFN too, but do wait till your official test date before losing hope. It must be so hard watching your friends go through their pregnancies, I'm sure you must have lots of strength. 

*Spring* - I'm sorry yours is a BFN at the moment, so do wait till the official test day before you lose hope, too! 

*Blueestone* - Sorry you're suffering with the side effects. You seem to be getting whole lot, poor woman!

*Walfin* - Excellent about the line getting darker! I think the gassiness doesn't depend on the delivery route of the pessary&#8230; I certainly have it, and I'd be nervous to use the back door (unreliable digestive system, so I'd worry it wouldn't have time to absorb).

Hello everyone else, too.

AFM - I had a mini meltdown earlier today, as I was putting away laundry and DH was playing some stupid game, and I just burst out first yelling and then crying about the house being ****e, and me feeling ****e, and him not helping, and everything being horrible, and how I bet the treatment hasn't worked, and if it has how are we supposed to have a baby in a house with no pictures up the walls and the recycling unsorted!   Cue hugs from DH, pictures on the walls and recycling done, and he's vacuumed and just went off to scrub the bath tub.

There's an old test sitting in my bathroom cupboard. I don't know how many days I can resist it.


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh Myxini, sorry about your meltdown, i understand, i had many while on DR & stims, at one point DH came home and i was mopping the kitchen like a mad woman and complaining about the rubbish bin etc. Unfortunately this process can turn us into crazy people but its only natural and great that your DH got on with all the jobs  

I'm quite worried right now as I had a tiny bit of pink/brown cm when I wiped earlier and i've been feeling quite crampy since with lots of lower back pains. I cant blame it on implantation as ive already had a BFP this morning although not a strong one, im just worried that it might be a chemical and i'm going to start bleeding. I really hope that nothing comes of this and it stays away but im really worried that its over before its begun!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh Walfin I hope it's not but you have BFP earlier & all seems good stay positive 
Myxini I go crazy all the time in fact I was told this as the last time we could go through this as I am so moody & crazy during it 

Do you think it's reliable to test 10dp3dt or 13dpo? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you everyone for kind words.

Walfin- looks good for your Bfp! Try not to worry about your brown cm.could but the embryo just getting deeper into your lining or the Crinone  gel. Try not too worry, I know it's easier said then done. I have had a proper bleeding since last posting on here. Will ring clinic tomorrow with the result. We have had some long chats about, what we would do if this cycle is a negative. We have decided to have about a year off fertility treatment.  Just get my body back to normal, lose weight as three treatment have taken there toll and I don't like it! Just be happy being us and not us and the treatment!

Love lucie xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

evening girls 
im so sorry for the BFN i have been seeing tonight , it truely is heartbreaking isnt it and there are no words to help it feel any better just be kind to yourself and remember who you are / were before treatment started xxx

ive been at work all day , dont know how ive coped i need a wheel barrow for my boobs there were already a sizable 34f now i feel like i have ballooned to a z cup and they are killing me !! i hate progesterone with a passion but if its going to help my embabies ill take it forever dispite wanting to chop my titties off ! 
few twinges here and there but im am really trying not to think about it 
ask DH if we could test one day early and he said no chance out of the question i think he likes the pupo bubble aswell , its a comfort blanket , we have decided on test day no matter what the result we are going for a day out so its something to look forward to either way ! ( perhaps a self preservation technique )
myxini - melt downs very common speaking from experience do not worry stress is part of the process keep smiling 
spring - i would always wait till test day and go off that result ive know a few people to get a BFN day before and BFP on test day so hang in there xxx
walfin -  how exciting hope the lines get darker  xxx
hope everyone is ok , sorry if i have missed anyone just got in from work and im bloody knackered xxx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello ladies can I join you?
TTC 2.5 years, failed clomid x 3 and ovarian drilling. PCOS. 32 years old. DP fine.
First round IVF Ec 24.08.15. 15 eggs, 12 fertilised, 6 blastocyst -5 frozen and 1 grade 5AA transferred 29.08.15. 
The waiting is torturous!!! You all seems to be testing early, but I'm scared! however don't blame you!


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Now then, I'm going to attempt the mammoth task of personals on my phone, so, sorry if I mess up or miss out anything important!

Lucie - sorry to hear your news. It's so very sad, but sounds like you and dp are standing strong together. I hope your year off brings you wonderful things!

Spring - I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. Urgh, it's horrible. 

Walfin - really pleased your bfp is getting darker! Amazing news, try to keep hold of that wonderful feeling and don't let fear and doubt ruin it for you 

Myxini - you go girl! Sometimes it's just necessary to have a little meltdown! Glad to hear your dp has listened and obviously has a little empathy for what's going on with you! 

Hi Storky, welcome  

AFM ... Tested this morning, BFN  very sad, I was convinced I was feeling symptoms, nausea all day Saturday, and various other symptoms - I know it's not over till OTD, but I feel quite prepared for this not to have been our time now .. feels a bit like we've resigned ourselves to it now. Originally we said we'd test everyday now till otd, but we've decided against that now - it's not nice seeing a negative on the stick


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone - hope everyone is ok or as ok as you can be xx

Lilacheva - I am in ore of your resitsnce to test! Well done for you ..... I folded Immediately ..... I am 6dp5dt...... Test day Wednesday ...., tomorrow will be a long day at work tomorrow . Excellent idea about the day out on test day ... We have a weekend away planned too x

Spring- I'm sorry to hear about your BFN but I definitely wouldn't give up just yet, there's a reason they makes us wait 2 weeks & have a blood test & not your normal pee on a stick ... Because any results can be 'wrong' up until that point so don't lose hope .... Lots of   & luck to you xx be kind to yourself xx

Lucie & Alex .... Lots of  hugs & sorry about your BFN  X it's incredibly hard is all this xx

Walfin - I think it's still quite normal to cramp and spot through out I know many people who have & have had healthy babies .... So keep positive ( as hard as it is I know!) I over think EVRTHING.... I had cramp earlier & my DP made me jump & I nearly killed him scared that I'd dislodge the embryo! Crazy I know but everything is calculated during this process.However DP permitted me to do a digi test today after he could see I was literally sweating thinking about it 😂..... So we did & it was positive showing 1-2 weeks .... It's so early so we've got to remain grounded but we both had a little cry & hug ... It's still so scary xx

Myxini....... You have done so well to resist testing I found it so hard... Good luck for OTD

Storky32.... Hello & welcome ... Lots of luck to you on your journey xx

Hi Sillywong - so sorry to hear about your BFN but don't give up hope you never know but equally I know what it's like to prepare yourself too


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, Hope you've all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend.

*whiteice23* - Yay for your BFP!!! How many days after transfer did you wait?

*Myxini* - you said your MIL was flaky - you weren't wrong. Aww glad DH was so good today. I've had a couple of moments where my head feels like its going to explode.

*Walfin* - You are so naughty, how on earth are the rest of us meant to wait if you're getting results that early!! but CONGRATS - hope that line gets darker and darker each day and that the spotting is just part of the process and nothing to worry about. The pain is getter a little better - or I've just got more used to it.

*lilacheva* - Yes ended up taking one of our nephews to the cinema to watch the new Pixel film - it was very good. Glad you got some bits at the car boot sale yesterday.

*Lucie* - so so sorry for you. Hope the clinic have some answers. Don't totally give up until you've had all the tests.

*Alex *- Keeping everything crossed for you. Hopefully there's just not enough HCG to show yet

*Blueestone* - couldn't have listed the symptoms better myself. I've also been feeling really cold - not sure if that's just because I'm tired though.

*Spring131 *- Whens your OTD? Keep faith until you get the results from that.

*SillyWrong* - Keep positive until OTD. It might not be strong enough to show up yet.

Sorry if I have missed anyone else off - hope you are all ok and not going too mad in the 2ww.

So I was a little naughty and decided to test yesterday out of curiously (3dp5dt) and it was negative so I think the trigger is out of my system - any tests now will be the real deal  . Me and DP have agreed to test on Sunday when we are both together before the blood test on Monday morning - if we can wait that long . I've still been having some cramping and feel the size of a house. Back to work tomorrow for a couple of days to hopefully that will take my mind off of things.

Its upsetting to see that some of us are getting BFN's or bleeding so I'm keeping everything crossed that that its not the end for anyone and just too soon to tell or a perhaps a delay in the journey to parent hood.


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Myxini - Yay just saw on cycle buddies that you also got a scan picture!!!


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Yasmine.....

Honestly everyday until DP confiscated my tests 🙊.... I tested early to see when the trigger shot was out which it was day 3 & 4 & then day 5 I got faint BFP literally barely there.... But there! Then today a digi test was positive & gave 1-2 weeks ... So I'm just praying it stays with us ... Still such a long way to go x

Hope the cramps ease off & good luck!


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

whiteice23 - ahhhhh that's so exciting!!! I'm normally so impatient but I think I want to stay in the PUPO bubble for a bit longer yet so will try to hold of testing. When's your OTD? x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm WEAK & so impaitent sometimes ..... OTD Wed 2nd! Just preying it's not a chemical or anything 😰 xx hope it's positive for you when are you due for testing xx


----------



## Spring131 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone otd is 04:09 Friday!

Sillywrong sorry to hear about your too it's awful
Storky32 best of luck

Hope those lines get stronger for anyone with a BFP xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

1st IUI tomorrow then I join the 2ww with you all  Nervous x


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Natt ... Good luck today


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Luck Nat xx


----------



## Wato123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi this is my first post, a little late to the table!!
I had my embryo transfer yesterday it was grade A quality, I feel really lucky!
However I have had chronic constipation (from before the transfer)
Straight after the transfer I drunk a pint of prune juice and had my breathe taken away by the stomach cramps and it didn't even work!! I am worried that this has caused the embryo not to embed?! Has anyone else had a similar situation with a successful pregnancy. Btw this was not just period pain cramps my whole body went rigid. The constipation is slowly getting better with lactulose and prune juice (in moderation now) but still waking me up at night with pain in my lower abdominal area. 
Any reassurance of anyone else that has had this or anyone who can advice if constipation would even affect implantation would be really reassuring??!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning all hows everyone feeling today ?
xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning!! Hope ur all ok xx

It's my first day back after iui (had annual leave n bank holiday) still got nausea and belly aches quite sharp today. Had iui Thursday so am I 4 or 5 dos iui??

Also those who r using progestrone pessaries what times are u having them? Trying to get the timing right in the morning is a bit tricky now back at work. As need shower n get ss ready n get out of house by 8. Don't know wether to set alarm for 5 put it in n go back to sleep ready for shower at 630? And do evening one about 930??

Don't want to wee it away!!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope everyone's doing well!

Blueestone, you're 5 dpiui if you had it on Friday  As for pessaries, I'm not too strict (I don't think it's necessary) but I try to do them both 12 hours apart. Generally in the morning about 8-9am and 8-9pm at night, although sometimes earlier or later depending on how busy my day is.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I had it on Thursday so am I 6??

Ok maybe I'm overthinking it 😝very unlike me on tww hahahah


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

bluestone 
i dont think you need to be that strict , i do mine around 6am or 5 if im in at 6 usually slip one in then lie back down for 15mins , night time i do at bed time usually go up at 9pm its a longer wait for morning to night pessary ! 
xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok I won't panic about it then thanks for that.... Are u ok today? X


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Bluestone - I do mine when I wake up - then DW makes tea and we have about 45 minutes in bed before getting up (I still find I lose quite a lot of it, but I try to accept that enough has soaked in in that 45 minutes as it's 15 minutes longer than they recommend - you can't stay in bed all day!) and you're 5 days post iui (the day after is day one)


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Quick question - feeling quite sore with a light crampy burning sensation in the pelvic area, very much where I feel implantation may of occurred (as ive loads of area specific located discomfort)  - I just wondered if anyone had any similar symptoms and if its anything to be worried about at all please. Ive also had quite an irritable bowl though out which is wearing me out now.... 

any thoughts would be great! Just hoping all is ok  

xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Blueestone said:


> I had it on Thursday so am I 6??
> 
> Ok maybe I'm overthinking it &#128541;very unlike me on tww hahahah


No, 5 days past IUI (Friday day 1, Saturday day 2, Sunday day 3 and so on) sorry I was on my phone, meant Thursday not Friday in my last post haha


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there

I had a single transfer on day five and had terrible constipation, I used lactulose, prune juice, prunes and natural yoghurt (much nicer than prune juice) and orange juice each day which eventually helped but I was in quite a lot of pain! It eventually passed but during the first few weeks it was awful. 

My transfer was successful and I'm 28 weeks tomorrow... I had to tell my self a lot that the straining wasn't going to affect the transfer - I know it's hard! I still suffer now and got terrible piles that are still with me - but 100% worth it! 

Try not to worry and eat fibre at every meal. Eventually it does pass xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

*Walfin* - Easier said than done, but try not to worry too much about the cm. It could well be "just one of those things", or as Lucie says your embryo snuggling in deeper.

*Spring* - I'm 8dp3dt and I'll probably do my first test tomorrow, reliable or not. At 13dpo I think you're probably in that zone of "could well detect a positive, but don't lose your hope yet if it's negative"  

*Lucie* - It's such a sad situation, but I understand the need for a break. I wish you both plenty of health and happy times together in your year off treatment. 

*Lilacheva* - I like your plan to go out on test day. I hear some people plan a holiday for after a cycle, for the same reason. I don't think I'd cope with going out myself, but maybe I should get some nice food etc and some films to watch at home for the evening.

*Storky* - Welcome to share the madness! 

*SillyWrong* - Very sorry about the BFN, and totally understand that it's taken the wind out of any wishes to keep testing. Seeing the negative on the stick is hateful, and never gets easier, does it. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you for OTD. 

*Yasmin* - I hope work's going okay for you and helping to distract from this all. MIL is very flaky indeed. She had apparently counted on someone giving her a lift over here, without actually checking with the person if they were available at all. 

*Whiteice* - Very exciting news about the digi test! I've been having a burning ache, not quite like AF cramps but in the same area, from about 4dpt. It was actually worse a few days ago and has calmed down a little bit now. But my guess is not to worry, as sounds like all kinds of aches and pains are said to be very common with either result. Could be embryo settling in deeper? The growing supply of blood and oxygen in the region causing some sensations?

*Natt* - Hi and welcome. I hope the IUI went well. 

*Blueestone* - I use my morning pessary at around 9 am, or whenever I'm washed, eaten and used the toilet, and the evening one c. 10-11 pm when going to bed. No one really told me anything about any specific times I should use them, to be honest. Just "twice a day".

AFM - I really need some distractions! I'm being silly with the symptom watching.  I'm sure I'm reading too much into things like feeling very dizzy yesterday and today, and going off my normal mouthwash, and gagging at the taste of something I normally quite like, and feeling tired. And being silly worrying over not having sore boobs and many other possible symptoms. And don't know what to think about the burning ache in the pelvis feeling much less now. 
I really want to test, but I think I'll regret it if I do. It's so early. As long as I don't test, my little Schrödinger's Embryo is both alive and not alive, and that's better than plain not...


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Myxini, 

Thank you for the positive note, and the reassurance im not alone in the symptoms im having. You are incredibly strong not to test, I kind of wish I hadn't as now I am sending my self mad worrying about chemicals pregnancies... its like it never ends, but I just needed to know and the worry was wearing me out... its a no win really coz what will be will be regardless if I test 1000 times a day! What we go through for what others take for granted ....its crazy!     xxxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

good evening 
well im officailly grumpy ! cant shake off this grump bag inside me  ! boobs still sore im just feeling tired and miserable fell asleep for 2 hours on the sofa aswell ! 
hope evreryone else is ok xxx


----------



## Wato123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply has really helped put my mind to rest!! Staying positive!! Best of luck with your pregnancy, very exciting 😁


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Whiteice - I'm sure the worry never_ will_ end! After a BFP you'll worry about the early scan, then a mc, then the next scans, then everything going ok until birth, then about the birth, etc etc.  Stil I hope your embryo is safe and sound in there for the long haul! I don't think I'll be able to resist testing tomorrow morning...

Lilacheva - Sorry about the grump.  It's only natural, though. And naps are good! I'm just insanely emotional today.Just been crying because of something someone I didn't even know (let alone cared about) said in a place I used to work about two years ago. And because my mum hasn't asked me how I'm doing for several days.  Texted DH to bring some plain salted crisps.


----------



## Kristysib (Aug 20, 2015)

Is it possible to do anything to prevent the constipation whatsoever? I feel that even BCP is causing that for me...


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

right there with you on being emotional aswell almost burst into tears because the chicken i put in for tea was taking too long ! blamed everything apart from the fact i hadnt turned oven to right temp ! grrr
i caved and started googling again ! i totally forgot what day af is due ! ...friday friday is the day af is due ! , ive always bled while on 2ww but my clinic used to make us wait 18 now changed it to 14  days so who knows if i will or not ! 
does cyclogest hold it back ? 
i just cant see how this time it cant work DH sperm has improved significantly will that help with implanation or it it just up to my eggys now ? i had 2 grade a blasts put back ! everything has improved since the last 3 so i just cant see how it cant work !   
sorry for selfish post im really beginning to freak out ! 
xxx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All!

Bluestone- I do my progesterone pessaries at 8am and 8pm, i'm on cyclogest and as I do them in the back door I dont need to lie down afterwards so dont need to worry about that. I read that it is absorbed within 20-30 mins I think 

Lucie- I'm so sorry that its now full bleeding, it really is the worst news. Yes take some time for yourselves, thats a good idea, time off from worrying about treatment, i know your heart is breaking but take the time to recover and gather your strength together and then make a plan for the future. I think this treatment takes such a toll on us and sometimes we dont even realise how much while we are in the middle of it. I am thinking of you xxx

Myxini- I agree, i dont think we'll ever stop worrying until that baby is in our arms and then its a life time of worrying about that little person hehe. Sorry that you are a bit emotional, good idea to get DH to bring some crisps  I really hope the CM isnt anything to worry about, from what ive read it seems fairly normal but it so scary and the nurse said could be fine or could be bad! just have to wait it out and see! exciting for your first test tomorrow eeek!

Lilacheva- ooooh a nap sounds good! first day back at work for me and i'm knackered! Sorry that you feel grumpy, this process sucks, I keep thinking once we get through each stage it will get better but the emotions & symptoms just never stop! recover from EC then you have all the worry after ET, its just constant! Hope you feel better soon x

whiteice- im also paranoid about chemical pregnancies, as you said, it never ends! I just can stop googling every symptom! Ive also had cramping the past 2 days, had a lot of cramping yesterday and today randomly off and on. Still have back ache, was worse yesterday (6dp5dt) but not as bad today. DH bought a digi test so will use that tomorrow although I had a good line this morning, def stronger than yesterday!

Natt- hope the IUI went ok!!

Yasmin- good idea to check the trigger was out of your system. Sorry for my early testing posts, i just dont have the will power you guys have!! also last time I had AF show up at 6dp5dt so didnt make it anywhere near test date so i figured early testing would ease me into a BFN rather than AF showing her ugly face as a surprise! either way the 2ww sucks!!

Sillywrong- sorry to hear about the BFN but just to echo the others, my nurse said that before your OTD anything can happen/change so its not over yet!

Hi Pollita & storky and anyone i've missed!

Back at work today and it was a good distraction! although ive been on knicker watch and must have been to the bathroom 100 times! (tmi) There is still discharge when I wipe sometimes so its the 2nd day of it now, sometimes dark drown, sometimes brown/pink and sometimes nothing! its driving me crazy with worry!! i have a pad on and theres nothing on it, only when wiping. I spoke to the nurse and didnt get much reassurance to be honest, said that it could be fine or could be not good, she basically said to keep taking meds and see if test was positive on the test date, was almost as if she didnt want to deal with me till my test date, i guess its as she said anything could change till then so I just have to wait and see! My test this morning had a darker line than yesterday so at least thats good news!

Hope you are all ok today xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello All, 

The IUI today was much better than my 3 dentist apointments last week!  almost enjoyable; ) 
fingers crossed for us all. I've to test on the 16th. (going to try not think about it too much untill then)
Drs at the GRI today were lovely which was surprising but great! 
GoodLuck everyone x


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Walfin great news about your BfP have everything crossed! Not too long until your official OFD!
Natt glad all went well. 
I am on my phone so can't go back further but the rest of you I hope you are all okay, today was a tough slow day for me- will this torture ever end?! I feel everything you are going for and those sticking out to the official day- hats off! I haven't had any symptoms so freaking myself out, and Will be 4dp5dt tomo, should I test to make sure all the hcg is out of my system?? Can't decide! X


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi storky 
i have never tested early even to check if trigger has gone , i guess its personal choice , test day terrifies me to the point id rather just not do it ! im 5dp5dt with 2 , 
how are u feeling im a grumpy cabbage have been all day ! xxx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry for all the typos- dam phone!  Meant to say I feel everything you ladies are going through- this is a Massive support. Thank you. Hope in my heart for you all  x


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wish I could have had two but that was not an option for me. I feel normal, I want to feel grumpy too!! Are u working? Was my first day back today, trying to take it easy but it's hard!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

this is my 3rd fresh cycle and due to previous fails with blasts they said it would be the best option and hopefully best outcome , yes i am working i work full time i went back 2 days after et , previous cycles i took more time off but it drove me insane so going back although on light duties has been better for me , i changed jobs aswell during my year off ivf and i love my job , im under no where near the amount of stress i was under at my previous employment my managers actually care about me 
i felt normal yesterday and this morning its just since i woke up from my nana nap at dinner time  ( i was off today ) ive been the grumpus ! xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Soz on phone so can't see everyone's posts to
Comment individually!... Hope ur all doing well xxxx

Today I've had stabbing pains down right and left and hip ache... I'm sure either in my mind or pessaries side effect... Tmi had large clear cm this evening and not ringed with old pessary either... And can smell stuff in house ... My dd says I'm going mad!

Blue x


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Wow going back to work was tiring today. Ive still got crampy pains 5pt5dt. I'm just hoping it's a good sign and not a bad one. How long are these cramps meant to last? 

Hi whiteice- it's is Monday 7th. Eeek. How are you feeling now? Have the cramps calmed down at all? 

Hi Bluestone- I am using the pessaries 3 times a day. One when I wake up, one after lunch and one before bed. I don't oh down or anything but I do wear panty liners. The doctor told me that the pessaries is absorbed pretty quickly so unworldly worry too much.  

Hi Lilacheva- sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down. This whole process is such an emotional whirlpool. I don't think our emotions have time to even think what they are doing. I've been grumpy too. I'm sure I'm worse on the progesterone than on any of the other drugs. I'm just so tired all the time!! Keep positive though and as you said everything is on your side this time. You may even end up with twins!  

Hi storkey- I tested out the trigger. Now I know if I test again and it's positive then it's really positive. Whether I test early is another thing. Hope you start to get some symptoms soon.  

Hi Walfin- being back at works sucks - who would have thought we would miss those snuggles on the sofa. Sounds like you have implantation bleeding to go with your BFP. And don't apologise it's lovely to see you have a BFP!  

Hi Myxini, hope you manage to find a distraction. Good luck if you do test tomorrow fx for you. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm on my phone so can't really keep up xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Damn it ... Just put tonight's in and 5mins later dd calls me and I had to getup to see to her... Ended up with a half dissolved pessary in my pants! Shoved what I can back in but think it's mostly smudged about!!!

Hope that doesn't affect!!

Sorry for the tmi and for going on about pessaries all the time!
Might try rectal for a change!

Blue x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

af arrived after 6 faint positives...  Scan tomorrow to commence oi injections... Here we go again..


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

am i the only person who _every_ time they see the box on a first response pregnancy test boldly stating

'Tells You First'

instantly imagines up an evil version that says ' Tells Your MIL First' or 'Tells Everyone Else First' ??


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning everyone! 

Hope you're all ok today ..... It's OTD for me arrived 45 mins early and I'm shaking like a leaf .... Roll on lunch time today with the results  

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Hails, 

I hope you are ok sorry to hear AF arrived lots of hugs for the next stage x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

White ice GOOD LUCK have u done a hpt I can't remember and I'm on my phone 
Urgh I was on my 6am start knicker watch has well and truly begun . Is it to late for an implactation bleed now ? I'm 6dp5dt . No blood yet af due Fri .
Have a great day guys xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

White ice just seen you have . Eeek I so hope you are I'll be thinking about u all day in a non stalker ish way  xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Myxini - "Schrödinger’s Embryo" is absolutely it!  I was so happy in my PUPO bubble, but we tested early and ruined it for ourselves.  Got a bfn and still don't know if it was a genuine one or not, but the sparkle has been removed for us now.  Stay strong.  We have agreed now that if this is not our time, we will NEVER EVER test before OTD again!

Walfin - while the nurses ought to have a little more compassion while dealing with people going through such a turbulently emotional time - I imagine they get people on the phone all the time before their OTD wanting to know what things mean ... it's very harsh but I guess they have to just take a hard and fast line and tell people not to read anything in to anything until test date (I have a similar situation at work, phone calls all the time with "what if this and what is that" and I have to try and reassure them to wait til they have their actual results before panicking!)  Anyway - have a hug from me, I imagine it's stressful not knowing what these things mean.  You'll have your answers soon.

lilacheva - how's that grump coming along? I have been around every emotion (and back again) since ET.  Grump day was not a nice day, for me or anyone around me.  Yesterday was a tearful day, today I am yet to see what emotion is going to emerge.  My only tip is to take every feeling you have with a pinch of salt!  It's a funny old time!

Natt - glad your IUI went OK, and welcome to the beginning of your 2ww! It's a long journey - good luck for it! 

Storky - did you test for the hcg?  How did it go?  Don't worry about not 'feeling' anything - the 'symptoms' may not even be symptoms, after all!

Blueestone - I get achey and pains from the pessaries too - usually about 20 minutes after my night time one. 

Yasmin, how come you're on 3 pessaries?  Are they the Cyclogest?

Hails - hi.  I'm not sure what OI injections are?  What does it mean?

Whiteice - BEST OF LUCK, have your clinic done bloods?  Not sure mine do.  Let us know as soon as you know, thinking of you! 

AFM ... no news really.  Initially, we agreed that we'd test early on Monday and if we got a bfn we'd then test every day til OTD on Friday.  Then when we got a bfn we decided to only test Wednesday & Friday rather than every day.  Well, we chickened out.  We decided not to test this morning.  Seeing a bfn is sucky.  We're not testing now til Friday.  Still holding a tiny bit of hope but mostly moving on in our minds already.  In fact, DW offered to drop me and pick me up at a friends on Saturday, I said i'd drive myself and she asked if I didn't fancy a drink!!!!??!! Freudian slip!


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

PS - Sharry - how come none of us have been added to the first page?


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

lilacheva - hi thank you, I did a few and got BFP so fingers crossed today is positive! Try not to worry I think if AF was due Friday and she's not here today I feels that a positive indication....I think a Blasto can implant 1-7 days after transfer so don't freak out just yet if anything does appear - lots of luck to you!! 

SillyWong - we have had a blood test and hopefully the results will be over 50 - then it will be a scan in 3 weeks time - so fingers crossed.  I hope you get a BFP but appreciate youre trying to stay grounded...its such an emotional time.... when do you test Friday? hopfully it will be good news and if not well id be leaving the car and having a good night out sat! xx 

xxx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Whiteice good luck!!! Sounds promising already!!
SillyWrong u have so much willpower!! Good for u, so easy for everything to change in those four days.
I did my trigger test and BFN, so does this mean now I won't get a 'chemical pregnancy'? If lucky enough for a BFP? X


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Storky,

Thank you  - fingers crossed! 

a chemical pregnancy is an early miscarriage usually categorised if the HCG hormone is present but the embryo is too small to be detected on scan and the HCG level drops and eventually disappears or AF arrives..... 

A false positive is a possibility if you test too early after your trigger shot........... I tested to make sure the trigger was out so that any BFP was genuine - however its still nerve wracking as there is so much that could change! but for me I just try remain positive and optimistic but grounded too ( hard!) 

lots of luck for you xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

Sillywrong- it's ovulation induction treatment.. I inject menopur to develop my eggs then when I have two three good ones I inject hcg and we have timed intercourse..  no scan today as checking bloods due to positive tests at weekend ..  Still think I'm out for this cycle.. Onto the next stage for me..


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

White ice any news yet ? 
And af is due this Friday not Friday gone hence why I'm on knicker watch  .I'm sure my colleagues think I've got a problem !! Xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

And I'm that bloated my pants zip no longer stays up it falls down every time I zip it back up again ! This is terrible ! Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe you can put an elastic band through the zip pull and around the button. 

hello folks
have been lurking as i was trying not to join so i didn't get symptom obsessed but it's not working!! on my FET 2ww and going a bit bonkers.


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lilcheva haha I love that phrase 'knicker watch'....
It was good news for me today I got my official BFP and blood test of 156... I'm 9dp5td ... They were looking for anything above 50 ... So we are hopeful it's a good sign! I hope it doesn't upset others for me to write this but wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone & I wish you all lots of luck xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Goldbunny! Welcome to the crazy.  Keep one foot on the ground!

Whiteice ... amazing news, please don't ever apologise for having such wonderful news! Congratulations!  Now, when and how will you be telling people?


----------



## lexik (Aug 5, 2015)

I just got my bfn from the clinic.
Thanks to all the ladies on here who have answered my questions and given moral support in this forum and the cycle buddies forum.
I feel exhausted from crying but I guess its better to let the grief out.
I wish everyone lots of luck in your journeys and maybe see some of you here again when we are ready to try again 
xxx


----------



## ricks3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies - please can I join? 

We are on an FET and OTD is Weds 8th Sept. I have had no symptoms at all and trying hard not to feel negative about things. 

Helps to read your posts going through the same agonising wait.

xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Whiteice – Congratulations! So very happy to have good news here. 

Lexik – I’m sorry it wasn’t good news for you this time around. Wishing you lots of TLC and love to help you both through this.  

Hello to everyone else too, and welcome to anyone new.  

AFM – I went and shattered the happy PUPO bubble, just as SillyWrong described. Did a test this morning and been regretting it ever since. I actually woke up from a dream at 6 am where I’d just had a BFP (and was telling about it to a fictional neighbour’s dog, as you do), so I felt weirdly hopeful and not happy at all to see a BFN.

It’s only 8dp3dt (I think!) so I know it was silly to test (it wasn’t even a FRER but some old Boots own brand) and shouldn’t lose hope, but yes, no sparkle here today. AF is due on Saturday and OTD on Monday, so still time.


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi lexik - I'm sorry to hear about your BFN Lots of hugs and luck for next time  

Hi Sillywong ..... Thank you .... Only immediately family know ... Telling in laws this eve & a couple of my close girl friends were aware of the process but that's it ... Keeping it quiet until 12 weeks for now   Preying we will make it! 

Myxini - thanks you ..... i was 5dp5dt when I got the lightest bfp & that was a supper sensitive 10 ml test it was faint I was hanging out on the window! So don't lose hope just yet!! Lots luck you'll get your BFP!!  

Hi to everyone else & positive vibes xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

evening 
well white ice CONGRATULATIONS what nice news to see  !  
lexik im so sorry for you bfn , what wil you do now ? what ever you decide be kind to yourself hun one day your dreams will come true never stop believing
myxini , thats why i never test early , im so sorry for your news but there is still time for it to change xx
gold bunny thanks for the zip advice , we have met before , when i last cycled in early 2014  hope your ok 
hi to everyone else hope your all holding up 
afm , still feel like a hot air balloon how can i be this huge but not be windy i always thought bloated met full of gas ?? also had a strange feeling right under my belly button like ive had an ant in my pants nipping ! hope thats a good sign ! I WILL NOT GOOGLE   
is any one going to watch one born tonight ? i always watch it it oddly makes me really happy to see others giving birth ! 
eeek 6dp5dt ! as i have said previously DH is taking us on day day out no matter what the outcome so we have something to focus on and 'look forward to ' we are going to lytham with our dog for a walk on the beach and fish and chips xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hi lilacheva i shall keep everything crossed for you


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning everyone 
well today i am on my 3 till midnight shift , lets see how well i cope wit this ! i was out like a light last night at 10:30 slept right through till 9am ! must have needed it 
how is everyone ? 
xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

last night i was desperate to test despite it being too early, so i ransacked my room during the night looking for OPKs in the hope of finding one to do but alas i had a clear out and there are none! sniff. By this morning i had decided i was symptomless and felt very flat and resigned to nothingness.... what a rollercoaster it is within hours no doubt i will be googling baby clothes... it's just one extreme to the other... don't know what i feel any  more or how i ought to feel... nobody understands who isn't/hasn't been there. we told FIL that we were trying again and had two embies put back and DESPITE us having had three transfers of two already, he still said 'so you are having twins?' as if you can just order them up from a catalogue. grrr... yeah sure if it worked like that i would already have 6 children.... 
don't know whether to rest up and act 'pregnant' or try and ignore the whole thing (which is hard given the drug regime what with the HRT three times daily and progesterone twice daily and calcium, clexane, folic acid, pregnavits, i am a walking drugstore.   good luck anyone testing soon...


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

gold bunny i know its so hard , i have banned myself from google ! im not buying HPT until the day before OTD im not being that person i was on the last cycles its too had , i went straight back to work aswell ! , luckily my MIL and FIL are really understanding its just my parnets that dont get it so i reside to not really telling them anything , we have been really secretive , i think ts a defence mechanism really 
take this time to act pregnant hun if it helps you relax ? im trying to kinda ignore the whole thing , im terrifed of test day thats why we have planned a day out regardless of the result 
no one can tell you how you ought to feel just be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I went out last night to buy a FRER test, as I was doing my own head in, and figured might as well get it over with. AF is due on Saturday, so figured FRER is pretty accurate by this point. It's a BFN.   I'll obviously stick to my meds and test again on OTD (I think it's only Monday, because the clinic tries to not have anything non-urgent on a weekend), but I think mentally I'm giving up for this cycle. Deflated. Had a tiny cry, but now I'm planning what all to treat myself with on Monday. I'll definitely bleach my roots and have some red wine. I know we'll want to crack on with the next FET as soon as possible, but right now that thought feels exhausting. Lucky thing I've got counselling today.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

myxini - there is still time hun its only thurs if otd is mon they make you wait 2w to get an accurate result , if it is BFN you have a plan which is good but just take time to remember who you are and try not to let all this consume you , we took a year out to get back to us again ill be thinking of you 
PS my AF is due tomorrow  xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

oh hang on AF is ue today ! do you guys take the first day when you actually wipe and theres blood or the day you wake up bleeding as day 1 of AF ?? xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Lilacheva, 

I don't usually have any pre AF sign ...it usually just hits me like a brick ( other then sore boobs and bloating) .... but if I did I think I would do as it is technically the beginning. 

Myxini - im sorry about your BFN its an awful feeling ...please don't give up hope ( easy said then done tho ) but if this time isn't meant to be id go full hair nails and wine combo &do all the things preg people cant ...dine in nice bars, ride a rollercoaster - you get my drift ... and then when you feel ready to go again you can  xxx    

Goldbunny- I was exactly the same and still am - even tho its bfp I daren't enjoy it, I worry all the time and every pain is a sign my dream will disappear...im exhausted. I said DP that I would rather they kept the embie in lab until due day so it could be well monitored daily ( id visit ) but then I wouldn't feel so damn responsible for something I have no control over...... its a tough ride is this! xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

I've resorted to wearing bigger work trousers!  I've never felt so bloody round ! At least i won't be embarrassed now everyone I lift my arms up and my zips exposed!  .not sure how I'm going to work until midnight. ! Xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

White ice I usually spot a bit then full flow next day so will see I know cyclogest can hold it back otd next weds so we will see ! Xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well good luck for Wednesday!! i'll be thinking of you all xxx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Had dull aching on and off  in my lower abdomen and the odd twinge since transfer last Friday.. A bit like menstural aching but not cramping.. Anyone else experiencing this?on 2 x cyclogoest a day so wondering if it's that? Xx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ps Friday was a two day transfer? Xx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello ladies how are you all? Slowly going mad?!
Bradstow I've had no symptoms so can't really help (other than a bit of trapped wind?!) I'm
On cyclogest also and I've read that it can cause those sort of symptoms ...
So I'm 5dp5dt and still not feeling much which is giving me negative thoughts which isn't helping 
Thank god Friday tomo! Xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

I just want to come home .  Been a right mardy today 
Tired hungry feeling cold and generally crap ! Xxx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Storkey don't worry I think it seems  most people have different side effects and symptoms etc I also suffer Crohn's so the cyclogest is Probsbly causing inflammation with that as well as the collection /transfer proceedure and all the prodding around! We can only but keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best that "nature" takes its course... After all no one of us can do anymore to help the situation along than we already have! Good luck😄xx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi sillywrong- I'm on utrogestan..... Is anyone else on this? They are like pea size liquid capsules. 

Hi bradstow- how are you finding the 2ww? I am 7dp5dt and have had period like cramps every day since transfer. I think we're all different but hopefully the pains/ aches are for a good reason. When's your OTD? 

Lilacheva - I'm with you on feeling huge!! I have just been wearing dresses as everything else feels too tight  only half hour left of work for you!! Are you working tomorrow? 

Myxini- don't lose hope just yet. It's not over until you've had the bloods. You just might not have high enough levels. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  

So sorry to hear about the bfn's. Sending out lots of hugs  .

Welcome to the new ladies and hi to anyone else I've missed off. 
Out of interest, are any of you having any mad dreams? I've been having really bizarre ones

I've been trying to keep busy to take my mind off things. I'll be looking after my mum for the next few days as she's had an op so hopefully that will keep me busy. Roll on Sunday when we will do a hpt and hopefully find out 

xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

iwannatest!!!!!
   
chews arm off. sobs pitifully and does the pleading eyes 
waaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hi ladies,
sorry haven't been posting anything, but reading here every day....

yasmin18 im on utrogest as well.... 800 ml a day... knocks me out a lot.... i feel like a drug addict... an hour after i take it i start to tingle and fall into some sleepy state... do u have the same effect?
im 7dp5dt this morning, 2 days ago decided to poas which i've never done with my previous cycles, it was  negative and made me cry, although i've been reading it can still be early in some cases..... still i'm upset and won't poas until otd.
u got your OTD on sunday, thats so early, my clinic put mine on 11th of September only although l'm only one day behind you.

having no cramps, no twinges, no nothing, just now and then some light pulling in my legs ( i get that when my af is near ) ....  so very sad and upset... our embies never reach the implantation stage, feels like this has happened this time too.... 
everyone ssays ... keep staying positive ... hard... last fresh cycle..... we have one frostie ( not top quality ) left, and after that its DE only option...

bradstow...  i think that dull ache u talking about  is the same pulling in the groin im having...  i have always found it hard to describe as it's not a cramp or a twinge... when it comes it stays for a bit, then eases off.....  my doctor put me on magnum and B6 vitamins so it has indeed helped with that.
myxini... wait for otd, so many cases where positive comes up very late, our bodies are so different.... 

lila..  fingers crossed for you... 

storky - yes, officially going mad.... i wish i had a job to occupy my mind with...  at home on the couch all day every day... been out of work since last august when our ICSI journey started....  

hope everyone is doing great today xxx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

My dull aching has been low down in my abdomen in the middle like AF pains not my groin but that's interesting that you have gotten them in your groin.. I think any pain in stomach or legs will be connected as so many nerve endings all around its bound to effect people differently...
My test day is 11/9 - I have no feeling either way, just trying to stay hopeful! Feel super bloated and struggling to fit into my skinny jeans, usually I love the gym but obviously I haven't been excerising because I don't want to cause any damage just been going walking with hubby in the evening as it promotes blood flow to the uterus... Feeling like the progesterone is the culprit for a lot of the side effects, my boobs are so achy and sore  especially at night and first thing in morning! 

Wish you all well with test days today and tomorrow.. Try not to test early!! Xx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Morning All!

Really sorry to hear of some of the BFN's but as the others have said, it's not really over until test date, otherwise our test dates would be earlier I guess!

OTD was today for me and I'm really happy that despite the spotting I still have my BFP  it's getting darker each day on FRER but it's still scary as I'm spotting brown cm when I wipe, sometimes brown/pink, I've read that it can be normal but also a sign of chemical pregnancy so still taking each day at a time. Will call my clinic today and will have to do another test next Friday after which they will schedule a scan a week or two after that.

I'd just like to thank you all for your support over the last 2 weeks and wish you all the luck in the world. Also just to say that I didn't have any symptoms at all before my BFP that weren't from progesterone so don't panic if you aren't having the cramps, implantation bleeding etc! It doesn't mean that something is not happening!

Thanks, Walfin xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Well it's otd for me (aka pollutants haha, autocorrect hates my name!) and it's definitely a BFP. 

Good luck to those still waiting, and big hugs for those who had bfn this time around. Wishing you all the best in future cycles x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations guys for the BFPs I wish you both a happy and successful pregnancy!  

and lots of luck to everyone else with their journey! 

xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh my god.  I can't cope.  OTD today for me.  Tested on a FR this morning, negative.  Twenty minutes later DW holds it up, there's a feint line.  You're not supposed to read any results after ten minutes so we do another test, this time the one from the clinic.  A super feint line.  Like a squinty one, but it's there.  We called the clinic and they asked us in for a blood test.  So now that's done, results this arvo.  I can't cope!!!!!!     

Worrying about chemical preg.  But we tested on Monday and that was a clear negative, so if it was a chemical, that wouldn't have been negative, would it?  Someone HELP ME!!! 

If we're pregnant, I have a feeling this will be a baby who will keep us on our toes for the rest of our lives!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow silly, I'll keep you in my thoughts! Can't wait to hear what the clinic say this afternoon.


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Amazing news congrats ladies!!!! Let's hope your the start of a BFP spell!! )


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Luck SillyWrong!!!


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

sillywrong.... best of luck this arvo.... i'm sure u r pregnant!!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck sillywrong everything crossed.

congrats to todays BFPs

can't believe how crazy i'm going, it's my fourth 2ww you would think i would have got the hang of it by now.


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Bradstow – Sounds normal to me. I had a burning ache that was quite bad for a few days in my first week of 2ww, but has been coming and going in a milder form all the time. 

Yasmin – I hope your mum is okay and provides some welcome distraction. My clinic doesn’t do blood tests normally, I just need to pee on a stick and tell them the results. Hmph. 

Goldbunny – Nooo, don’t do it!  

Walfin – Congrats on the OTD BFP!  Must be nerve-wrecking with the spotting, but try not to let the worry ruin the happy. 

Pollita – Congratulations! 

SillyWrong – Ooooh, suspence! Fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Hello everyone else, too. 

Thanks for the words of sanity, everyone. I’ve put the pee sticks away for now, but the PUPO bubble is well and truly burst and I can’t help but feel very negative. We won’t be taking any voluntary “time off” in between FETs no matter what, though. We actually had a gap of nine years between first and second IVFs and have had lots of delays due to other medical problems, and no one’s getting any younger… 

But one day and one thing at a time! I'm actually feeling physically fine today. AF-like cramps, but very mild. I’ve been putting my anxious energy into some gardening this morning, and I’m actually getting some chores and reading/studying done. So better not sit here all day! Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

congratulations on the BFP this morning girls its lovely to wake up and see them after working till midnight waking up feeling like gash its a lovely read 
so sorry for the BFN its heartbreaking 

im in at 3 again till midnight again  ! i plan to do as little a possible had a major dizzy spell yesterday !
AF is due imminently i just wish cyclogest was a nicer drug that didnt hold it off fingers crossed she doesnt show for 9 months thatd be nice 
boobs still sore and still have a burny sensation below belly button is this normal its tender to touch as well ! 
other than that i just feel exhausted ! im 8DP5DT with no desire to test !! 
xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm currently 5dp2dt with an apparently top grade embryo. And I'm going nuts already. I know it's too early for symptoms because if it got to blastocyst stage then it would have only hatched today with implantation starting today. But I had AF style cramps yesterday so not sure what that means 
OTD is on 14th September and AF is due next week on Friday. Although I'm on progesterone which delayed it last time. Everyone is getting pregnant around me. Work is stressful. Two guys are about to become fathers so there's a lot of baby talk. I should have been due in December and I'm so scared that I won't be pregnant again by then. 

Feeling quite jittery this afternoon!


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi violeta, I also had a 2dt last Friday ( week ago today) and had a top grade 2 four cell embryo replaced.. I have been experiencing AF type pains everyday on and off since transfer today it's eased off a little but still having minor dull aching lingering here and there. All the drugs the proceedure of collection and transfer Ur bound to be a little inflamed! A lot has gone on in there! Try not to stress out from what I've read lots of people have these af sensations regardless of bfp or bfn so try not to read to much into it until test day when u know for sure! Keep smiling xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Sorry you're not feeling great Violeta. I think the AF style cramps must be really common, from the sound of it. My bet is it's all the hormones sloshing around!
It's so hard to deal with baby talk happening around.   Hang in there, it'll be your turn one day. I've just had a pregnancy announcement with scan pics etc on ** today, which took me by surprise. (I didn't know she was in a relationship!) Most of my friends have kids that are a bit older now, so it's been nothing but kids in uniforms standing in front of front doors or fireplaces the past week!


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

All my friends too! Either pregnant or been pregnant in the last year!it isn't very nice and no one understands until they are living it like us! We will all get there one way or another soon! Xx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

my girlfriends been real supportive through my IVF journey....  but everyone's getting pregnant except me....  2 weeks ago one of my girlfriends showed me her well hidden 5 month big belly ( she's 40 yo ) and my other girlfriend ( 39 yo ) just innocently announced that she's in an early pregnancy too....  the worst bit was when I asked how long did they ttc... she ssaid, oh, no, we didn't use the condom that one time only.... .....
.... we hug, smile , even rub the bellies together for me to catch the fertility bug... 
i'm happy for them but it's kinda "bitter happy"....


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Aw, thanks ladies for your kind words. Fingers crossed that it's just the hormones. I've not had any twinging for a good 24 hours now, apart from when I stretched whilst in bed this morning - it felt like someone had stabbed me in the right ovary! But that was over as soon as I finished stretching. Trying SO desperately not to read anything into it. This is THE worst part of the 2ww - realistically too early for symptoms but you know that if it is successful something will be happening in there. I'm trying to send messages to the embryo telepathically which is crazy but hey, show me a sane woman in the 2ww after treatment and I'll show you a liar, haha.

Shmushma - happy bitter is the perfect description. It's exactly how I feel.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Good morning.  Well after finishing at midnight last night n back in at 6 this morning I'm exhausted.  Least it's taking my mind off things 
Guys honestly af was due Thurs.  No sign of her yet and don't feel like I'm coming on either.  Boobs still sore aswell . Yep I'm getting paranoid now xxx


----------



## LauraX (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi ladies

I had 2 ET (3day transfer) with DE on 22nd of August in Eugin Clinic in Barcelona. First attempt. 
My OTD is Monday 7th of September
I've just had a HPT clear blue digital and came out negative  
I've regret to have done it but I would like to stay positive.
Can it be a false negative? today is day 15 after ET counting the day of the transfer as day 1
I am having Estradiol patches and progesterone pessaries 800mg per day (2 in de morning and 2 at night) because I am pre menopausal. 

I think I am going mad here, why did I test before OTD!!!!


----------



## LauraX (Feb 22, 2015)

Can I join you please? 
I hope you girls are having a better day than me!
Lots of love

Laura


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Laura and welcome!

Today you are 14 days past a 3 day transfer (14dp3dt)

Testing before otd can give you a negative but there's still hope! The pregnancy tests vary a lot in sensitivity. Some test as low as 10miu/ml, others only pick up over 25miu/ml which is quite high. 

Find a very sensitive test like FRER and test again Monday - good luck! x


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hey LauraX
definitely wait for beta and don't stop the meds just because you tested negative... so many cases where home tests come up negative just days before otd and later the bloods show positive...
I met this lady at the clinic on my EC day ... we got talking about previous cycles...she said she tested negative a day before her otd plus she had a full swing af bleeding for several days and at the end she still was pregnant... sadly she had to depart with her little girl at 20 weeks cuz her heart stopped beating
wishing you best of luck Laura....

i'm feeling down too.... feel like af is around the corner...  knicker watching.. googling.... boob squeezing ( not sore anymore   )


----------



## LauraX (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you for answering! and for the nice words!

Is so reassuring to know that there are other out people going through what I am going through.
Even though my friends are supportive I don't think that they fully understand what is happening to me.
I haven't had any bleeding at all since the ET I guess is also because I haven't had a period on my own since November. 

I have some symptoms that I don't know if are because of the progesterone or because I am pregnant, I am more tired than usual, I have cramps and have sore boobs, I don't think I can afford a second try so if I am no pregnant that will be it for me unless I win the lottery.

I am so happy that I found you girls! I wish all the luck to you!
xxxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi laura 
welcome to the 2ww madness good luck  
still no af for me yet ! am i pregnant is it cyclogest holding her off ! literally beside myself right now OTD looming ! eeek 
had a massive pinch this morning right on above my lulu felt like id been bitten ! made me jump ! 
thankfully im off tomorrow im thinking pj day


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi 

I had my egg transfer 10 days ago now and yesterday started to have what feels like my period. Had a few spotting but this morning more. This is our first try at IVF and we're trying to stay positive. We had 19 eggs removed, of which only 2 were doing as they should so got put back on day 3. No frozen ones! 😢. This feels like I'm having my normal period. Should I test early or just wait? I'm very confused. My husband is so supportive but just need some advised from people who are going through the same. 

Thanks


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hey squeezies,
you are 10dp3dt, it sounds like you might be having implantation bleeding, which is a good sign, for some it's just spotting, for some it can be a proper bleed that looks like af. I only speak from what I've read in hundreds of conversations here....  myself, I have never had an implantation bleed, not even this time ... never got a bfp either.... wait today and see how it goes,  when is your otd date? maybe its worth holding off and not poas yet? 
fingers crossed its implantation for you!!!!


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you, it is difficult. Can you just clarify the abbreviations as I've not been on any forums before. I do hope it is implantation. I do a test on Thursday. 4 days to go. This is the hardest time. Everything else has been plain sailing. I'm taking my progesterone every day and also having tablets for hyper stimulation due to having so many eggs removed. The 2 eggs they transfer were top grade. 
Thanks


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

squeezie
here's a link to all the abbreviations , hope that helps
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

10dp3dt - 10 days past 3 day transfer
otd - official test date
poas - pee on a stick 
bfp bfp - big fat positive/ big fat negative


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

p.s. squeezie.. if you got only 4 days to go, try not to test...


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you so much. That's made me feel better already this morning. The things we have to through. I'll have a good look at that later on. I'm not going to test until the day we've waiting this long what's 4 days!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 
right im having issues   still no af she was due fri , and my boobs are progressively getting sorer , does this happen with progesterone i cant remember them ever being that bad on the last cycles ! i wake up and want to cry  ! 
the no knowing now is unbarable but so is the fact that OTD is weds and i dont want to test ! , this whole cycle has been so different from the rest , ive felt so relaxed all they way through ( up until now that is ) 
hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

lila,  every day past af is a victory.... sore boobs  - it's good!!!!  mine don't hurt no more, i keep squeezing them to check but soreness is gone.... my otd is on friday but i m gonna do it on thursday , i want to test real bad, not knowing is killing me too, but i got a gut feeling it hasn't worked ..


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

im just terrified preogesterone is holding her off giving me false hope ! i cant belive how sore they are tho they feel like a sack of spud hanging off my chest !  
my gut feeling is i dont know either way ! and im quiet happy with that i can deal with the ' i might be ' i feel happy in my pupo bubble well happy ish ! 3 days to go    

xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wish i had sore boobs mine aren't at all. also convinced progesterone holding bleed at bay. don't want to burst pupo bubble but fed up of feeling rough and want it to be for a good reason.. wish i could just sleep for three days or so... otd not til 12th but think i will get AF before then. that's so pessimistic! trouble is with such high levels of utrogestan and progynova there's no way to know what is going on.

good luck everyone testing this week...


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Morning ladies.. Hope you are all holding up ok!
Can I ask.. My OTD is 14 days after ET as told this is when HGC levels are high enough.. A lot of you seem to be given OTD of much later than this.. Is there a reason for this or just depends on your clinic? I'm NHS at moment...
Happy Sunday!  xx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

I meant my OTD is 14 days after EC not ET!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

af is always due 14 days after e/c, however the progesterone in some cases will hold it off longer. OTD is almost always after when AF is due, to reduce the people realising they had chemical pregnancies i think, and also to make sure any late implanters get a chance, as there is a risk most people will test early and many people will be tempted to stop drugs after a negative test, so they make OTD quite late, usually. But 14 days after ovulation/egg collection should be an accurate test in most cases.


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

I had ec on 24th August, transferred back on the 27th and was told to do test on the 10th which is 14 days after. I'm having symptoms of af and a bit of bleeding so this make 13 days after collection. I'm going to hold off doing a test until the 10th even though I'm going stir crazy thinking about it. Hope everyone else has good results. Being my first time I'm petrified.


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

My AF was due yesterday, and I feel like it's about to arrive any minute really. Lots of very typical AF cramps. No sore boobs or anything, so *Lilacheva* I don't think it's an inevitable progesterone symptom. I've already given up on this cycle, but did another FRER this morning, which was BFN - and I mean _really_ BFN: even my imagination can't make up any kinds of ghost lines in there.  No May baby for us.

OTD is tomorrow, so I'll do a Clearblue that's knocking about just so I've tested on OTD, but no hope that would show a BFP if FRER didn't today. My clinic doesn't do routine blood tests, so I'll only have to then wait for a clinic nurse to call me tomorrow, tell them the result, and hopefully get some idea about how soon we can get on with next FET. I'm feeling pretty deflated right now, but yet to have any crying breakdowns. I'm a little bit cheered up by having weighed myself - I've been feeling really swollen and fat and was convinced I've gained loads during this FET (been too scared to weigh!) but apparently not.  Small mercies...

I'm hoping you all the best of luck and I'm sure I'll still pop over to see how you're doing.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry myxini  


i'm doing my unofficial 'test' this lunchtime - when i got pregnant with Spot i went right off broccoli so i am looking forward to tucking in to a big plateful in the hope i hate it!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Myxini  

Goldbunny, any news?

Squeezies, has the spotting stopped now? Fingers crossed it's implantation and not AF.

Lilacheva, I can completely relate with the not knowing whether it's a symptom or the progesterone. I'm going stir crazy too and I have another week until OTD, waah! 

Storky - at my private clinic for IUI I was given 16 days after the procedure for OTD I think just to make absolutely sure

Shmushma, I hope your gut feeling is wrong. When I had my only BFP I was convinced I was out. 

AFM - still going crazy but am handling it a bit better. I'm 8DP2DT so I am hoping and praying that a blastocyst attached and is snuggling in for the long haul. On Wednesday and Thursday I had cramps on both sides, similar to those you get for AF, but I haven't had them since. I started to get on and off achy feelings in the centre, just above the pubic bone. However this could be down to anything - I've been on completely different medications this time and a completely different procedure. Of course I am hoping that it means a good thing and for some reason I feel positive, although I'm trying to knock that feeling out of me for the meantime as I really don't want to be disappointed. Although I'll still be nervous as hell with a BFP as I'm terrified of miscarrying for a second time. It's two years to the day that we started trying for children - only reason I know is because I had a memory come up on Timehop where I was stung by a wasp in France whilst on holiday and I remember that that same evening was when we decided. Never thought I would be here but hopefully it won't be too much longer for some happy news.


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi violeta

No it's more like af. But weird as mainly when I go to the toilet though. Still going to do a test as fingers crossed as heard that you can have af and bfp. 
Finding it hard for dh too as he doesn't know what to do.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

how is everyone doing , it seems like we are all acually coping quiet well on tis thread none of us have gone into actual meltdown which i think is great , ive been on threads in the past where ive felt more stressed because everyone has been stressed 
went to a carboot this morning got home had a full breakfast and no joke i have been asleep for 3 hours on the sofa i cant quiet believe i have slept the whole afternoon away !! i must have needed it ! 
can i ask a booby question ? yes they hurt ......... can cyclogest change the shape of hem aswell ? they are really round , im a 36f  normally so yes they are not very pert but they feel so much bigger and rounder ! 
xxx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hey lila..  my boobies got rounder too, like fuller... might be the meds...  

last 2 hours been having shooting sharp pains in my lower back... quite frightening, couldn't sit down on the loo just now ( sorry tmi )...  must be the meds too or the af that i've been feeling... although this time the pain's real sharp....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

goldbunny said:


> sorry myxini
> 
> i'm doing my unofficial 'test' this lunchtime - when i got pregnant with Spot i went right off broccoli so i am looking forward to tucking in to a big plateful in the hope i hate it!!! fingers crossed!


  i failed the broccoli test, doesn't look good for me!...


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining, I've been on the August/sept cycle buddies also. I'm 3 days post a 3 day transfer so a long way to go yet. Already going crazy with every possible thought! 

Will have a read through and catch up with everything. 

Myxini - fx for you x


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Melissa, wishing you all the best over the next two slowest weeks of your life!!
Goldbunny you are most def still in the game my lovely, I've read people get all different types of symptoms on different pregnancies. When are you testing?
My OTD is in the morning and I am feeling sick. Done the trigger test last Wednesday, but tomo is only two weeks from
My EC so worried it's too soon?! And why am I torturing myself worrying about this?!


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies!
Anyone ever experience extreme thirst as a symptom?? I drink a lot of water anyway so I know I'm not dehydrated....but I feel like I've constantly just eaten a mouthful of salted peanuts! So thirsty ALL the time?

Just put me straight if this has no significance at all & I'm just clutching at straws!

I'm 7dpo
xx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all sorry I've been MIA for the last few days. Had a bit of a meltdown so thought it was best to stay clear. Have been having bad period cramps and then started spotting yesterday- still a bit now.Thought it was all over so me and DP did a hpt and there was a bolder faint line than before so it kept us optimistic. Today was the day we decided to test and got a BFP!!!! I'm going to the clinic tomorrow as its OTD to get it confirmed by bloods and to query the bleeding but it looks like it may have worked!!!!! I can't believe it really- didn't think it would happen for us. 

Sorry it's a selfish post I will catch up tomorrow after work and do personals. 

Hope you are all well and hi to the new ladies.

Good luck to anyone testing over the next few days. Xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey yasmin congratulations hun what good news 
I've spent most of the morning holding my boobs theye are that sore and I'm farting wherever I go oh dear xxx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning all - just to update and check out of the thread I guess ... we had a really faint line on Friday, went in for a blood test, hcg was 15, was told it was probably a chemical but to test again - sure enough, it was a negative on Saturday and then again this morning.  I know it's a great sign that I can get pregnant - but i think it's hit me harder than if it had have been just a simple negative.  

In terms of symptoms, in case anyone is interested, I had some quite serious nausea on 6dp5dt and the smell of EVERYTHING knocked me sick (even my favourite perfume!) but the symptoms only lasted that one day, I was back to normal after that.  Though we tested negative at 8dp5dt, so not sure what that's about! 

Anyway - best of luck and lots of love to all of you.  I am totally going to be nipping back for a nose, and want to see lots of lovely bfp's.


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Sillywrong - im sorry to hear about your chemical  .... I hope you and your mrs are being kind to yourselves... lots of luck to the future for you   

Hi Yasmine! 

Great News! Fingers crossed you get a great number on the bloods xxx

AC..Hopful - I did and still do, I cant drink enough water and Im 5 weeks ... hopfully its a good sign for you xx
Hi Storky - my clinic OTD 2 weeks from EC too - I was worried about it being too early but sure enough it was a strong BFP so lots of luck for today!  

AFM - I come of cyclogest today and I am petrified of a mc ... I asked for more from the clinic and dr but they refused!! am I being daft... xx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sillywrong I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical, as you say a positive is that your embryo implanted, but I can understand how upsetting t must be. Sending love to you.
Hopeful as I am pcos I had high risk of ohss so have been drinking like 4 litres of water a day since this all started, but I guess I'm usually thirsty for it so it hasn't been hard to do.. Could well be a sign..
Yasmin amazing news very happy for you!!

So I tested this morning 9dp5dt and BFP!! Completely shocked and thrilled and petrified all at the same time! Whiteice my nurse also said to stop the cyclogest as no proof now onwards that it will have any impact and my body will work on its own now but I don't want to stop! When did you doctor tell you to stop? How many days after your BFP?? I might just continue til my packet runs out! Xx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi storky & whiteice, just popped on Quick to say I've been told to stay on cyclogest until 12 weeks? Strange that all clinics are different! Congratulations storky!! Xx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes I had heard that too, so I have questioned it but now I am worrying too much so I wrote an email to the clinic expressing my concern and I have asked to be on them until 12 weeks   ( that I get there!) ...I've read conflicting information and although it wont stop me miscarrying if the pregnancy isn't viable I would be devastated if it was due to low progesterone levels ....Ill see what they say ...im a paying patient so it wont be at their cost- but still. Im unsure if they tested my levels on OTD... I was advised to finish the course which is today! 

is there any negatives to continuing? 

xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Sillywrong - I'm really sorry to hear about your chemical. I actually already knew as I follow your blog but I didn't mention anything on here of course. I 'know' you from a bridal forum and their old baby spin-off and have been rooting for you and DW for a while now. Do whatever you need to do - cry, scream, shout, drink, whatever. Be kind to yourselves. X

Storky - massive congratulations 

Whiteice - do you have a second blood test coming up? One of my best friends who is now pregnant had her beta on OTD where they just read hCG, and then on the second one they read both hCG and progesterone. Apparently not all clinics in the UK read progesterone as standard so it might be worth an ask. 

Lilacheva - well done on holding out until now! Only two sleeps until OTD, right?

AFM - I just had to control a panic attack which was bubbling inside me at lunch as I'm just so terrified of everything. Terrified that it'll be a BFN and terrified that if it's a BFP that I'll lose it. I'm 9DP2DT and I don't really have any symptoms out of the ordinary. At a push I feel nauseous but that could be because I've just eaten lunch and of course, it could be down to the progesterone. I had an AF style cramp on the left hand side at lunch which set off the near panic attack but it was very short lived. On a normal cycle I believe these cramps are more regular but anything could happen due to the different meds and different procedure. I'm going crazy. Work stress isn't helping but at least I'm down to a 30 hour week now, Wednesdays are my 'breather' day.


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

violeta - Oh, i think I know who you are (with the help of Holey who helped me crack it!) are you enj.... ? How lovely to hear from you.  And I'm so pleased to see where you are up to now, I have everything crossed for you.  I hope you are able to make it through the rest of the 2ww a little calmer - I know too well that feeling of terror and panic, worry, impatience and it feels like there is nothing you can do to stop it ... and people tell you to try and remain calm!  I hope you get through it OK.  I wish I had spent my 2ww a little calmer, it really consumed me.  Drop me a message if you feel like talking  xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

That is indeed me, and thank you - right back atcha


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Violeta, 

Next stop for me is 6 week scan next week - my bloods were really good so they wont test HCG or anything for that matter. 

its just unnerving however I have emailed asking the question today they are calling me back. 

I hope you are well & feeling ok, the stress is consuming isn't it.... I have AF feelings even now so its not always a bad sign at all   xxx


----------



## Squeezies (Sep 5, 2015)

Feeling rather crap today. Had af come after spotting, called the clinic and they told me to stop progesterone as it more than likely hasn't worked. Did poas and bfn!!! Still got to do testing on day 14 just to make sure but my gut instinct is telling it's a no, always next time 😢


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Storky - CONGRATULATIONS! I have been told to stay on cyclogest until 12 weeks then ween off 1 a day until 13 weeks I am 8 eek sets tomorrow. If I were you I would request to stay on them. They can only do good. Xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

The consultant has confirmed that I can continue if I wish for peace of mind...  I am so pleased ...! Storkey I would ask if you are unhappy about stopping


----------



## Shonamorrice (Sep 6, 2015)

i am currently 7dp5dt, no symptoms whatsoever and of course this is doing my head in !!!

OTD is 14.09.15

how are we all coping ?


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Squeezies I'm so sorry AF arrived 

Shona, we're OTD testing buddies! I'm 9DP2DT


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm 10days post 2dt too... How are u feeling? Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

10dp3dt here and in pain.. think AF imminent.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi , 
i would just like some advice about boobies ! 
im not new to to ivf this is my 4th OTD having never had a BFP in my life , so i do know what cyclogest is like , however previously after taking cyclogest through my 2ww boobs have stopped hurting before OTD , but this time around they are still so sore infact they are getting worse OTD is in 2 days time i would just like to know if anyone has experienced the boobie pain getting worse in the 2ww towards the end and can cyclogest do that ? i kinda thought that the body would get used to it not make them even sorer ? 
to add to this i woke up this morning and i dont know if its because my boobs felt so heavy that my back was hurting or my back was just sore ? 
thanks xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 11dp5dt and i want to tear my boobs off !  still no sign of af ! i feel like a hippo !! 
  
xxx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi I did 8 ivfs and only had one bfp and my only symptom on the successful one that was different from the others was exactly what you describe!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey oooh that is good news 
sorry if it seems ive just jumped onto this thread , my post was moved from main thread 
ivyf ( brill name btw ) did you have back aches in the mornig aswell and did your (.) (.) get progressively sore on the 2ww ? also i am so blinking bloated my pants wont zip up anymore surely thats not right 11dp5dt im not exactly suffering from trapped wind 
2 more days omg !!! 
xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

oh hang on im already on this thread oh my god my brain is frazzled ! xxx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope just increasingly sore boobs good luck!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

To everyone saying that they are worried that they have no symptoms, don't be. This is my 10th cycle (1st IVF though) and each month I've had pregnancy symptoms but had a BFN. This month I had nothing, in fact I was convinced I was starting AF - BFP! Currently 5 weeks and apart from a little dizziness and nausea I really wouldn't know or think I was pregnant if I had to guess. 

Hang in there


----------



## MiniOz (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Sherry, please add me to the list. My OTD is 18th September! Following a 5day transfer. I'm a First timer so I'm terribly excited, nervous, giddy and everything in between.


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi polita thank you for the reassuring words! This is my first icsi so feeling a little like I'm not sure how I should feel had lots of on and off side effects which ive put down to the pesseries and the trigger shot etc and now I'm feeling quite normal, test day is Friday but I have no intention of testing early as im scared of seeing the single line! I'm thinking they don't make them with two lines where I've brought them from before! Xx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all ok.

Aww Sillywrong, so sorry for you. Keeping everything crossed for the future. 

White Ice - are you feeling any different yet?  

Storky32 - Huge Congratulations to you    

Hi violeta  - whens your OTD? I thought

Squeezes - I'm keeping everything crossed for you - don't give up until OTD  

Lilacheva - 2 more days  

Hi bradstow31 - I have done so many pregnancy tests over the years that I never thought I would see a positive one. This was our first attempt at ICSI so I didn't have a clue. I felt most normal leading up to test date. Keep positive fx for you  


AFM - Today was OTD and I cant believe it but it was a   . I cant remember exactly but HCG was over 300 so really positive. I was dreading the test after all the cramps I've had and the spotting but looks like it was all happening for a reason. spotting has pretty much stopped so that's good. I was so gobsmacked when they called that I forgot to ask questions like - when can I have a bath rather than shower and when is it safe to have sex? what do you ladies think? Scan day will hopefully be 23rd September so I was thinking of waiting until then. Still just have that niggle that something will go wrong..... just have to try and stay positive. Just cant believe it worked.

Good luck to everyone else - sharing lots of baby dust


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

That's fantastic news congratulations xxxxx

Sorry haven't been posting as been away this weekend xx

Otd Thursday and af due Wednesday. I'm still on progestrone but weirdly all the side effects have disappeared... Has this happened to anyone else before? 

Blue


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations Yasmin!!! As for baths and sex, I was told no baths still as it can affect fetus' development, so to just stick to showers, however sex (and orgasms) are now ok. They only say not to during the 2ww incase the contractions hinder implantation 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 
well been up since 5 put lamb shanks in slow cooker god it feels like the last supper ! OTD tomorrow , off to but the HPT today im so scared ! just been on  skype call to my sister and my 1 year old neice always lovely to see her , my sister found out she was pregnant the day i found out i had BFN so that was hard ! 
i feel so sick this morning my boobs are still killing and still have the back ache , i stretch aswell and felt a twang in my right side god knows what that was ! no spotting no af so fx i havent planned for BFN and ive been so positive this time ive had no melt downs depite the pain ive been in ! 
sorry for lack of personals i cant think right now  
 
xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Congratulations!!! on the BFP Yasmin - was your test date 12dp5dt? Those numbers are great!!  
I have started with severe headaches and im not usually a sufferer so they are knocking me for 6! Still getting aches and pains and twinges - so im hoping that's a good sign     

Good Luck Lilacheva!    


Good Luck to everyone else too xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks white ice 
Just bought a first response I'm not even going g to unwrap it till tomorrow omg ! Feel sick  xxxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

are you looking to take the test before you go to the clinic, do they do blood tests where you go? x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

no hun just got to take a HPT and they ring you later to find the result , can i ask you a tmi question ? xxx


----------



## Yasmin18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi bluestone- thank you, still can't quite believe it myself!! All of my side effects went away a few days before testing. I even felt quite energetic Sore boobs and tiredness are back now though!

Hi white ice- thank you . Ours was 11dp5dt. Glad to hear you're having twinges too. I was panicking at each one. Headaches sound awful. It's even like we can take anything!!! If it's congestion maybe try smelling salts - mackenzies is the best brand and you can get them in pharmacies or supermarkets- I'm 99% sure they are safe in pregnancy but check with the doc first maybe - they are excellent for congestion headaches. X

Thanks Polita - damn it was the bath I was looking forward to- never mind, showers for now. 

Lilacheva - keeping everything crossed for tomorrow- I have a good feeling about it   x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi Liliacheva, 

you can ask whatever question you like hun xx you are welcome to PM if you wish ....

I have a good feeling too like Yasmin    

Yasmin Excellent advise!! I was informed I could have some Paracetamol so I took just a small dose yesterday - I literally couldn't see....but feel better today thank goodness. I feel like AF is coming and I bet I could pin point with precision where the embie is attached!.... I am dehydrated all the time and ive put weight on too... but I wouldn't have it any other way ... xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Yasmin - OTD is 14th September. It would have been Saturday but the blood labs aren't open on the weekend. Think I might POAS Saturday if AF hasn't arrived by then ... she's due Thursday or Friday. No idea if I'm expecting her or not. I'm getting the usual AF twinges, only milder and less frequent, and I've also had some cramping lower down in the centre. I also feel a bit wetter 'down there' but I'm chalking that up to the Progesterone tabs (Lutinus, they look like MASSIVE tablets). What was weird is that on Sunday I developed really painful boobs but when I woke up on Monday the pain had subsided quite a bit. They're still a bit sore but only if I push them. 

All in all I'm getting quite anxious now.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

its ok a few other girls might appreciate it ? 
well i was getting out of the car opened the boot and i felt like a bubbling down there you know the typical oh crap af is here , so i went to the loo terrified as to what would be there when i wiped ! nothing but watery like discharge i can feel it now feels really wet ! my af doesn't start like this it just sort of appears ! what could it be 
xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

yes I have had this - I wear panty liners anyway but I feel they are must at the mo! also if I was to pass any thing that suspiciously looks like blood I would be able to easily detect it. I do use cyclogest but only on an evening and I can feel the 'wetness' all day ...... so for me its been a common symptom from day one. im still bloated and I go the bathroom 1000 times a day so I am sure my team think I have a bladder problem! ( no one at work knows about ivf ) x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

so im not crazy !! 
did you get this before your bfp ? seriously analyzing everything now sorry im doing my own head in atm xxx

and yes ive also been questioned about my toilet visits lol xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

don't worry we all do .....yes in fact I tested all the way through and on 5dp5dt I got my first positive and I found that, that day was the worst! ...my OTD was 9dp5dt and I am that paranoid I tested again at the weekend to make sure the line is nice and dark and it is!!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks for putting my mind at rest hopefully ill get through today i plan on not nana napping so i fall straight asleep tonight ! omg ! so frightened ! xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

lots and lots of luck and hugs and well wishes for you for tomorrow and please let us know how you get on - either way we shall be here - your on line fertility buddys xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks hun , 
what ever happens we have a nice day out planned i am just praying its good news as i have no idea either way !! the symptoms look in my favour but ive got to remember cyclogest is not my friend !
xxx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

11 days post 2dt and started to have some bleeding so absolutely gutted as test day not Til friday! Looks like my luck is out so good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

im so sorry to hear that bradstow - do you have any frosties? be kind to yourself and have a nice weekend of treats and cuddles....wishing you luck in your journey xx


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

No frosties😢but another icsi round to look forward to... Pray for luck .. Will get there in the end one way or another xx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lots of luck for your next cycle and Im sure your happy ending is just round the corner. xx


----------



## HappyHuman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi,
This is my first post.. it's good to know there are others out there going through the same thing.. so thought I'd introduce myself and say hello 

I'm currently in the 2WW of my second ICSI cycle. We had a good response with the first cycle and got 12 fertilised eggs, but only 1 embryo progressed, (and then didnt stick around   )
This time a similar response, but again only 1 embryo, and by day 3 it was only 5 cells (though good scores for fragmentation and regularity). Anyway I had that transferred on day 3 post EC, and now.. just waiting !

Not holding out too much hope, to be honest    Not that I want to be overly pessimistic, and I know there's always a chance.. but I've found that so far on my journey, trying to feel "neutral" rather than hugely hopeful, has helped me come to terms with things a little (she says.. trying to sound convincing!!).
Having said that, am still massively noticing any little twinge or soreness in breasts etc and over analysing it!!  

I'm expecting that if this doesn't work, they might talk to us about egg donation ?

Hope others are surviving this difficult 2 weeks !! x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey Happyhuman... welcome and best of luck for your OTD. Go over to the September 2ww thread, its really good and everyone is going through the same thing


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

two negative tests and i am convinced we are BFN here. Last time i was positive at 8dp3dt, today is 11dp3dt..

i'll finish the drugs but guess it's all over. bit of an anticlimax. i'd forgotten how hard a BFN is, been staring at the test sticks.... it's like you want to keep testing in the hope somehow it was wrong.
OTD technically not til 12th, but since FRER says you can use it 6 days before AF due and AF due would be today (at 14dpo) nothings going to change. 

good luck anyone still in the game, commiserations to those who are also BFN. Not sure what i do next... not sure i can do this again physically.


----------



## Lafayette2002 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Goldbunny, this is my first message to you although I feel that I've known you for a while (sorry that probably sounds spooky!) - when I was preparing for my last cycle with OE I followed your journey which really gave me hope at the time, so THANK YOU. 

I'm sorry you feel you are heading for a BFN, I'd hang on until 12th just in case. In the meantime, i hope that a cuddle or two with your little 'Spot' will help.  

AFM I'm waiting for my GP practice to get back to me and let me know the outcome of the blood test.... (we chose not to do POAS this time)... this is proving the longest day ever today! 

Lafayette x


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hello ladies!!

Can I join you! I had two blasts transferred today on a frozen cycle! My OTD is 21/9 can't believe I'm finally on the 2ww eeeeekk


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Soz on phone again so can't do personals but hope everyone is ok xx

Afm ... otd is 10th but today at work had back pain period pains but don't know if it's the protesterone as used it rectally last few days. Aghhhh this waiting is killing me! I'm sure I'm out...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thank yo lafayette and good luck!


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Gold bunny I am too 11 days post 2dt and started bleeding today and tested Bfn .. Otd is Friday so will re test know how you feel I feel lost and so disappointed and sad all at the same time... Feels so ****, I thought it was going so well too xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

goldbunny and bradstow    thinking of you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storky32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Me too.. Remember it's not over until OTD xxx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the BFN <3 & congrats to th BFP! <3

This day last week I had my IUI so i guess this is day 7 i've to test on the 16th AF is due on 14th so will know before test day i guess :s
1st few days  after iui i had flu like symptoms.  Other symptoms in the past week have been that i am really knackered all the time!... sleeping longer,  going to bed early & even falling asleep sitting up! 

I start uní next week (we didnt expect to start this so quickly,  thanks NHS! ) 
So I wont be with my partner OTD morning. Do you think if i take a morning sample it will be ok stored (in my car lol) untill the evening when we can test together?  

Thanks for reading, 
wishing you all good luck!  x


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm sure it would be ok as technically no different to supplying a urine sample to a Dr as long as it's in a clean environment (pot!) xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

natt evening wee will be fine. The point of overnight urine is just that it is more concentrated. Don't drink too much in the afternoon and don't wee for a couple of hours at least... pregnancy tests don't actually know if you have been asleep or not, they only know if you wee'd or drank... it's just concentration.


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks girls!.... I especially like the advice about using a steral pot & that urine tests dont know if its over Night Pee or not! 
Thankyou!  x


----------



## Trinibelini (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi HappyHuman, I'm in a similar position to you. I've just started my 2ww on our second ICSI cycle. Although this time I had 2 embryos put back (one blast and one morula), I've woke up today with a terrible cold and cough. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm so frustrated as I had felt so well on this cycle. Fingers crossed! X x x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi just to say good luck ladies, remember it only takes one to be lucky! I know it's hard to stay positive and I always convinced myself it hadn't worked to prepare myself for the worst. 
Trinibelini there's lots of colds and bugs going about and sometimes all the drugs and stress of treatment can knock your immune system but your little embies will not be affected by that. 
All the very best to you both and sending positive vibes xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Good morning 
Well after about 3 hours sleep I plucked up the courage to do the Hpt 
I'M PREGNANT I can't believe it the frer 2nd line isn't that dark but it's dark enough to see without squinting  omggggggg xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations lilacheva! I had a good feeling for you  xx


----------



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

congrats lila!!!    u must be over the moon happy!!!!


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm now starting to believe that I'm out. 

Up until yesterday I've actually been feeling really positive about our first IVF procedure - good quality embryo on board, all of my tests have come back clear, just need that embie to grab on. But I don't think it has. On Sunday I started the day fine but by the end of the day had REALLY heavy boobs that it really hurt to take my bra off. On Monday I woke up and the pain had pretty much gone, apart from the nipples. Yesterday I still had sore nipples. Today, the pain has gone. I feel a bit sick but I'm putting that down to the progesterone. I've also been getting AF style cramping for the past couple of days. I usually get that quite early on in the cycle but I haven't had it much until Monday and then yesterday at dinner it was returning every half an hour or so. 

The unusual things for me are the fact that the sore boobs only lasted for one evening, the nausea and the AF cramping coming late. I was so positive up until now - I'm convinced that it's not worked. AF due tomorrow or Friday. Next cycle in October. I want to cry but I don't want to wake my husband.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Woooo hooooo Lilacheva! I had a very strong feeling you were gonna get a BFP  

Violeta, it's not over until OTD, keep positive xxxxx.  


Well the craziness and symptom spotting of 2ww has started for me, I had stabbing pains very low down last night which I remember getting with my first cycle where I got a bfp but don't remember feeling on my second cycle..... Am only 1dp5dt but Dr Google says implantation should be starting already which am hoping is what is happening. Am determined to keep thinking positive


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

OOO yeahhhhhh Lilacheva!! I too had a good feeling for you!! Excellent news for you xxx good luck today too xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thank you so much im over the moon 
can i ask as im still in dis belief after 7 years ! i cant get a false positive after this long can i ? i ad blasts so 5 days after trigger they went back so its 18 days xxx


----------



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Woohooooo! Lilacheva that's brilliant news!! Don't get too worried about how dark the line is, a line is a line! I kept testing and mine got darker each day so that reassured me but yep you are now pregnant!!

I'm feeling better about the fact I had the dark brown spotting for the first 5 days after my BFP as it's completely gone now and has been for a few days. Did a clear blue digi last Wednesday and it said 1-2 and did it now a week later and it said 2-3 so the spotting must have just been normal and things seem to be progressing as they should  xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Congrats lil! x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lilacheava - no I wouldn't of thought so besides your clinic wouldn't schedule your OTD if there was any chance you'd still have any medication still present that may affect your result. How exciting! but I appreciate still scary as once you get a BFP you worry about keeping it - honestly I said to my OH that I would happily keep it in a lab so it could be looked after under visible 24 hours care  ! xxx 

Violeta - don't give up hope just yet you never know! my friend ( who conceived naturally after 3 years of trying ) took a test every month or so in hope she would be pregnant...then last month it happened - she went for a dating scan - she was 18 weeks!! she had negatives for the months previous and had no idea - she even lost 2 stone at the gym! she was gob smacked as where we! so you never know! 

hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning

I haven not posted for a couple of days but have been reading and catching up 😄

Lilacheva - congratulations 😄😄😄 what lovely happy news. Wishing you all the best x

Nuttynat - I'm with you on the craziness and symptom spotting ........... 7 more days to go for me! X

Violeta - keep positive when is OTD ? X

Happy Wednesday x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

OTD is Monday. It would have been Saturday but the blood labs are closed on the weekend. I'm holding out to test - even on my BFP cycle I got a BFN at 13DPO, which is I suppose the equivalent of what I am now. AF is due tomorrow or Friday, although I know progesterone can delay a period. Crinone did that to me last time and I'm on Lutinus now (that's what's used in Denmark, don't think it's common in the UK) so not sure.


**TMI alert**
I'm getting increased discharge which I didn't get with Crinone. It was so heavy this morning I felt my heart sink as I was sure it was AF but it wasn't. Am guessing this is a normal symptom if you use the suppositories as opposed to the gel?


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Violeta  - I have the same feelings even now - so yes I would say so - many women have mentioned this as a side effect not sure if its suppository related however I would assume it could quite well be - although the ladies from this thread alone with BFPs, have had this symptom too so it could be viewed positively. I still get AF symptoms so much so I keep thinking its here but its not and I still test to make sure the line is dark... its an endless worry! xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Violeta this is exactly what I had yesterday.  Don't worry keep your faith hun xxx


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

HI Lila, 

whats the next step for you may I ask? is it just awaiting a scan? x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

So an update from me ... I don't know whether it's good or just a sign of me being silly! I'm 11DP2DT. I took the Ovitrelle shot two weeks ago today. Timing very similar to IUI and whenever I have tested early in the past I have gotten BFNs at this stage. However I just took a test and it is undeniably positive - result came up after two minutes! I'm keeping my head about me for the meantime because there's a slight chance it could be the Ovitrelle but it's not faint - it's dark. I would be 14 days post egg collection tomorrow. 

Thoughts?


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Btw I know I should have waited until OTD but I've been feeling so damn anxious about it, please forgive me!


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

whiteice , yes my scan is booked for 30th sept omg !  xxx
violeta trigger would have gone out of your system now for sure so it sound like a BFP to me xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

violetta, you're pregnant. congrats!


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh my God, seeing you guys write that has made it feel real ... I'm still so scared! I have one more test in the bathroom and I swear I will not use this until the morning of OTD. I'm not planning on telling my husband yet as he didn't want me to do anything until the blood test which is understandable from his POV but from mine ... I was cracking up! On the way to the shops I felt that my boobs were getting sore again so I have to admit that perked me up - think I was trying to slyly grab them whilst walking - God knows what the good people of Copenhagen were thinking!
Thanks for the congrats - I'm still very tentative as 1) I'm worried that it could still potentially be the Ovitrelle, even though it's dark and 2) I'm TERRIFIED of another mc. Am gonna need a lot of hand holding if the blood test comes back good on Monday. You ladies are so great. Xxx

Lilacheva - hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you. I'm super happy for you, especially since I read that you've been trying for seven years.

Goldbunny - forgive me if I'm missed it, but what's your situation?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

all understandable fears violeta, but it isn't the ovitrelle and it is possible to succeed after m/c. 

so just stay calm til you get a scan and good luck.

i'm bfn, sadly.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Well tww will be over for me tomoz and I'm not feeling positive .. I gave in and tested this evening and it was bfn!
Got belly ache now and upset stomach which is is down to the pessaries (rectal) 

I'm 13dpiui today 

Otd tomorrow


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

My clinic told me to still test Friday even though I'm bleeding incase... I know the result is bfn so know how you girls feel! 

Congrats to you ladies for the Bfp! 

Happy thoughts to all xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, Goldbunny 

Bluestone, on my first successful BFP cycle in April I tested BFN at 13PIUI. At 16DPIUI (OTD) I tested positive. I wish the same for you.

Bradstow, really sorry  Do you have another cycle?


----------



## HappyHuman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Trinibelini! Sorry to hear about your cold, I sympathise because the ACTUAL MORNING of the ET I woke up with a stinker of one.. grrr.  Hopefully embryos are safe and snug away from those germs though.
I only have 2 more days to wait until OTD.. well 3 officially, because they said it should be 18 days post EC which would be Sunday. But last time they asked me to test 14 days after ET so I'm going to do that again this time.. i.e test Saturday rather than Sunday. My thinking was at least I can have a consoling drink on Saturday night!
Will prob test on Sunday too just to certain  
fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi may I please join this group my otd is 19th sept 

Violetta congrats your story gives me hope as I also had et in two days... Congratulations such wonderful news!! May I ask you what sort of symptoms you had and when if you remember...  (I had 9 eggs collected and 6mature and from 6 which they performed icsi only two survived hence day 2 transfer was advised top quality which is a first for us as our previous cycles all they said bad quality fragmented etc) 

Happy human hoe your three days goes smoothly it gets hard a as it gets nearer!! I have been so good so far but I know next week I may be a wreck running to boots to buy clear blue tests my dh said do not test early... 

Gold bunny and bradstow sorry about your news! Hang in there... 

Bluestone good luck for your test tomorrow.. Sorry you caved and tested early but one day early.. Good luck for tomorrow...


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Just poas and it's a bfn for me

So I will call the clinic n tell them and get ready for af I guess and round 2 

X


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Bluestone so  sorry for the bfn hang in there big hug..


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks

I've emailed the clinic just

Blue x


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes am booking in another icsi cycle 
Sorry bluestone and gold bunny for the bfn's
Hope u gals are ok x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks I'm ok just disappointed I guess ... It's them damn pessaries giving false hope!!!! Talk about all the signs! Even today nipples are beyond sensitive even the shower was uncomfortable. I've used this mornings pessary regardless as need to wait for clinic to tell me to stop.

Blue x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

blue
bradstow 
goldbunny im so sorry , it never gets any easier , be kind to your selves   
xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Anuh, welcome to the crazy house! Glad that my story gives you hope, although I have to admit that this time round I have not been jumping up and down with excitement as I'm still very scared! In terms of symptoms ... if I'm honest, on Saturday/Sunday I 'felt' like it had worked. On Saturday (7DP2DT) I felt unusual twinges lower down and in the centre - different to the usual AF cramping. Had more of the same on Sunday. Also on Sunday I started the day pain free but by the end of the day had incredibly painful boobs, but then when I woke up the next day the pain had faded LOADS. It faded more on Tuesday and then yesterday I woke up with no pain whatsoever so I thought I was out (you'll see that a couple of my posts previous to my "update" that I thought this was a failed cycle). I've also been feeling slightly sick BUT this could still be the progesterone as that's a common side effect. I thought I would test yesterday as I just wanted to know and on my way to the shops I felt that my boobs were sore again which has never happened before (as in pain going, then coming back). No idea if that's a symptom of pregnancy or whether it's just my hormones with the new meds but either way it was unusual for me. Best of luck to you xx

Happy human - hope the next few days go by quickly. Anuh is right, the nearer OTD comes the harder it gets - so many of us crack!

Bluestone - really sorry that it's a BFN. Hope you can get the ball rolling for your next cycle with the clinic soon. You're right about the pessaries - on my last cycle of IUI I was three days late which gave me false hope. It's horrible.

Not much to add from me - haven't tested again and am not planning to until the weekend!


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Morning all!


Am so sorry for the ladies who received a bfn - I've been there too and it's an awful feeling.

Goldbunny.... I remember you from the trying again after loss page xx

Well 2dp5dt - today's symptoms - stabbing pains still coming and gaining, woke up at 4am and boobs were extremely sore, swollen and tender, spasms/pain in my lady parts and sorry if tmi but I have the most awful wind and am really bloated. It could all just be the cyclogest but am trying to stay cautiously optimistic  xx


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning 😄

Bluestone -so sorry to hear hope, hope you are ok as can be I know how dissapointing it can be. I hope you get the ball rolling quickly for your next round xx

Goldbunny - sorry to hear, be kind to yourself again it is so dissapointing but don't give up hope. X

Bradstow - sorry to hear hope you get your next cycle going as quickly as possible x

Viloeta - congrats 😄, that is positive news! I can completely understand though of being worried but think positive and look after yourself xx

Hello Anuh you came over 😄 hope all is going well. I'm not having any symptoms maybe the odd tugging but not sure if it's imagiantion!? Not even a sore boob haha. I will buy some tests today but I won't use them till The weekend ( haha who am I kidding) but I know it's whey to early if I do test just my way of dealing with the crazyhouse x

Hope all are well. Happy thought x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

When's OTD, Melissa?


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi can I jump on board the crazy train .

I'm currently 2dp 5dt with 4 embryos on board they have been PGD tested and we used the embryscope, embryoglue, blastgen , assisted hatching on one embryo ... 2 boys 2 girls snuggling in.

We had treatment in cyprus and this is out 6th attempt we are doing an immune protocol finishers crossed we get out dream 🙏

Hope you ladies are all doing well lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Day 9 past IUI day. Felt really calm,happy & positive the past two days. Today sore boobs & feeling like if I had a  extra test in the house I'd use it....I'd better not get one!
AF is due Monday.....this might be a very long weekend!
Good luck to everyone & sorry to hear about the bfn <3


----------



## Munster (Jan 27, 2013)

Please can I be added to the list, 21st September. I had one Morula and one early blast transferred. Non to freeze not really holding out much hope for this one.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

spent the day with pains under my ribs on the left hand side. very very bloated tonight. bit scared in case of ectopic. could be just the drugs bunging my system up though..
just got my head around bfn but now starting to wonder.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

goldbunny said:


> spent the day with pains under my ribs on the left hand side. very very bloated tonight. bit scared in case of ectopic. could be just the drugs bunging my system up though..
> just got my head around bfn but now starting to wonder.


rats, mr clearblue says Not Pregnant.

sigh.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you past OTD now, goldbunny? 

Welcome to the September 2ww newbies! Fingers crossed for more BFPs 

AFM - tested again this morning and the result came up a tiny bit quicker than Wednesday so any thoughts I had about it being Ovitrelle/an evap line have gone. I'm pregnant. However I also woke up with faded breast pain - I never had very painful boobs with my first BFP but I lost it very early so don't have much experience to go on. They're still a bit sore but I have to push them to feel it. Never thought I would WANT to be in pain! I do have a little bit of nausea but that could still be down to the progesterone. I told my husband this morning and he's happy but cautious - we're going to take it small step by small step.


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Violeta my OTD is 15th with blood test but I will test before due to my paranoia with chemicals.!!
when is your test date?  Do your clinic do bloods too. It Sounds like the line is getting darker so that's really positive. Easies said then done but just try relax and take it day by day 😄 x

Hello trudy - fx for you and welcome to the crazy train x

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Test date is Monday and yep, the only test they do for me officially is bloods - I didn't get a stick to pee on or anything! So I'm guessing they'll read my hCG levels and then call me in a couple of days later for another draw to see if they've risen.


----------



## Melissa42 (Aug 22, 2013)

Violeta - it's going to be a long weekend for both of us 😄 fx for Monday x


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Wanted to say congratulations to all the BFPs ladies, Sorry for the BFNs ladies
I was stupid this morning and tested early, my OTD is for 15/09, I'm in UK, we don't have beta check just urine test. because I was stupid I managed to do everything we are not suppose to : tested early (9dp5dt), used out of date hpt (2013). So mad at myself and upset, cried all morning but can't tell hubby coz we said no test till test day. grrrrrr
I know I will be better later but so gutted for now coz it's a PGD and I don't have any frosties, after 11 years I have to restart again, there is always hope, I never give up till no money


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all!!

Congrats to all the bfps how exciting!!!

Just a quickie for hose who've had progestrone how soon did your period come after you stopped it? I had last one yesterday morning and af was also due yesterday. I presume it will be delayed a bit!?

Blue x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey bluestone.  It kinda varied with me 1st time I bled while on  it day before otd 2nd time I bled on otd and 3rd time it was about 3 days after i stopped but I think it's all relevant as my last cycle was a day 2 transfer xxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for that I will just wait then...I just had iui so don't know if that effects it?


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know hun I've been icsi xxx


----------



## peaches212 (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone I was hoping someone would have some advise for me please I had my et yesterday and woke up this morning with clear discharge is this normal starting to panic now


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Peaches are you on progesterone? Xxx


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Peaches I do not think it's anything to worry about... Email the clinic or call them.. As long as you keep taking the progesterone it will keep af away till your embryo implant... Good luck with the 2ww

Blueston my af literally came while I was on progrestronne on all 4 of my otd days.. Have you still not got it? 
What are your plans now? Hope your ok xx

Mimiuk good luck.. Sorry you tested early with an expired one.. Three more days may change the test.. Hope ur ok 

Good luck for those who will be testing soon fingers xxx 

Me am ok chilling at home taking a good break Monday back to work and rat race gone still try to take it easy till otd.. Trying to stay away from Dr google harder than I thought... So symptoms yet so a bit disappointed but who knows... Have a good day all.


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

I gave in & tested today.... Got a pound shop test :s and it's BFN
this is day 11 after iui.  AF is due Monday but I don't feel like it's on its way yet.
Silly me wasn't meant to test untill 16th. 
Good Luck all x


----------



## Jo_Newbie (May 20, 2009)

Hi Natt, why don't you buy a good quality test and try again tomorrow morning. These are more expensive but they are also more accurate (supermarket own brands do decent quality tests these days). I haven't personally seen pound shop tests but I imagine there must be something in them that is of lower quality to get the price so low. I just think for the first test (especially when you're testing early) you should always try and use as good a test as possible. Sorry, I'm not judging you so please don't feel that way. Fingers crossed you'll get a different result by otd


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm now 2days past Af due... Stopped pessaries on Thursday morning. Not sure what to think. Bloating a gone but nips still like bullets and sensitive. Wee smells too no infection that I can tell.

Plan is to order more sperm on Monday and all clinic on day 1.  Also thinking of testing again Monday if no af??

Would that be silly?


----------



## peaches212 (May 5, 2011)

Hi hopeful yes I'm on progestone injections , thanks for your replies I've relaxed more now i think I need to stop overthinking but it's so hard x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Natt - it could just be too early to test. I know it's hugely tempting to test early but so many women who test early get a negative early on, followed by a BFP a couple of days later. With my first BFP I tested negative at 12DPO and positive on 16DPO (OTD). If you can, hold out until 16th and we'll keep our fingers crossed that the witch doesn't show up on Monday. 

Bluestone - I don't want to be a voice of doom but sadly it could be the progesterone keeping AF at bay  With my last IUI cycle I was on Crinone and it delayed it by three days - AF arrived about two to three days after I stopped using the gel. It's SO evil. However saying that, if AF doesn't arrive on Monday then yes, do another test as you never know  It definitely wouldn't be silly!

Peaches - glad you're feeling more relaxed. It is incredibly tough to not overthink things, nobody would blame you for doing so - we've all been there x


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Well she got me this morning (as expected!)

Round two ding ding!!

Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

My otd was yesterday but I'm scared to stop the drugs! Anyone else on progynova and utrogestan know whether i should stop both at once, one then the other, or wean off gradually?


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi bluestone hope your ok.. Big hug... 

Gold bunny best to check with the clinic as some drugs need to be stopped gradually.. Sorry I have not used progynova and utrogen so not sure


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Morning all, 


I've done something really silly...... I've been testing, today is only 5dp5dt but have got my self in a tis because it's a bfn   When I got my bfp I got it 6dp3dt so I'm telling myself it should be showing now. 

I know it's not really over yet as OTD isn't until 21st but can't help feeling down, my boobs are really sore, my belly is really bloated and I've had pains on and off since transfer. I keep trying to fool myself saying I can see a really faint line but my mind is playing tricks. 😭😭😭😭


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

It's far from over, nat. If the embryo implanted later there won't be enough hCG to register on a urine test. Allow yourself to be sad for a while and treat yourself with kindness - I guarantee you there is not a single woman on this board who has not tested before OTD. As for the pains and bloating, I think that's normal. I was bloated after transfer and I was only on a 2DT. Hope that it's just a case of testing early. Good luck for 21st. X


----------



## Anuh (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey nutty nat don't be hard on your self everyone tests early!! Give your self time and re test on otd.. You seem to have the symptoms but guess it takes time to show up on urine test... Don't give up hope yet 
I am an early tester for all my previous cycles... Guess I haven't got the big yet as I'm still 7dpt2dt so not likely it will show... 

Take care big hug to u Hun...


----------



## Manchurian (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello Ladies!!! This is my first ever post in the forum..this was our 3rd ICSI and OTD is 21 Sept. 

I am really terrified of the outcome. Because right after the 5dt i started cramping (sometimes more stabbing pain) right behind the pelvic bone. That makes me wonder if ever its going to be positive. I am today on 5dp5dt and the cramping reduced but i am bloated.. 

DO u guys think the cramping got to do with the results? I had cramping in the previous 2 cycles and this time as well. So feeling a bit hopeless now


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

cramping is good both my pregnancies cramped.

nat i was negative at 6dp 3dt and very faint positive at 8dp 3dt when i got pregnant with spot.

you should expect to be negative today. try again in a couple of days. good luck.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I know myself I know I will carry on testing, just hope it turns to a positive x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi ladies had a fet yesterday... roll on 23rd for otd. 

Sharry please add me to the front page x 


Good luck all of you x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Manchurian Don't read too much into symptoms and what they mean/don't mean (*needs to take own advice*). I was CONVINCED I was headed for a failed cycle because I felt AF style cramping (I think I was 10DP2DT) but here I am with a BFP (incidentally I got my BFP on the same day when I posted on here thinking I was destined for AF). Lots of women have cramping in the early stages - our hormones are going to be whizzing around, especially due to the meds. Progesterone support can also cause it. Fingers crossed for you that this is your time. When is OTD?


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

OTD Isn't until 13dp5dt which is a week tomorrow. X


----------



## sparklywish (Sep 16, 2014)

It's strange that different trusts/health boards have different rules re OTD. My OTD is 10 days after 5 day transfer.


----------



## HappyHuman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all
A little gobsmacked right now but amazingly 2 peesticks came up positive on Saturday (14 days post ET). However I've convinced myself it must have already miscarried and it's just the hcg still showing in the urine (nothing like a positive attitude eh?!).. because I don't have any pregnancy symptoms whatsoever!  Keep prodding boobs and whilst they don't feel totally "deflated" and non-sensitive, they're definately not even at a pre-menstrual level of soreness! Sorry for the detail.
Also getting random fleeting little pains in the lower tummy, and am terrified of an ectopic (cos I've had one before).
Does anyone know if the progesterone pessaries stop you bleeding if you have miscarried?
Sorry to sound negative and I don't mean it to be annoying to anyone reading who has got a BFN    I'm just totally shocked because we didn't have a good quality embryo, and also so scared of ectopic again.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi!


If the pee sticks say you pregnant, you are pregnant. On my second cycle I bled exactly 2 weeks after ec which was when at was due regardless of being on pessaries. Congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## Manchurian (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Gold and Violeta .. it does make me feel better. I was just scared because all the symptoms seemed to be same (i.e. cramping right after et for 5-6 days) and they were negative... Hopefully this time embies stick.. OTD is on 21 sept..


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi , I had my very last Icsi on the 12 th , they transfered a blastocyst  I test on the 21st September!  Please everyone keep their fingers crossed for me ......this is my 5th and final go at it . I am     For a good outcome .


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Ronsk 

Welcome! I test on 21st too and like you have had m/c in the past. Keeping everything crossed for you.  Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

well otd was saturday, today i rang the clinic to tell them i was bfn, just waiting on a follow-up appointment now. feel a bit flat. they said to just stop the drugs so i am guessing AF is going to be on her way soon with a vengeance.

anyway that's me officially out of the 2ww so i shall bid you adieu and good luck.


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you nuttynat! All the best of luck to you too.sorry to hear you news gold bunny, you must be absolutely devastated. Big hugs to you. Xx


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

goldbunny sorry for that, sending you a big hug  , I have to make the same phone call tomorrow, so I know how you feel, I hope you get the answers you need, hopefully you will be back to  the 2 weeks forum soon.
I managed to tell my hubby who got upset for a bit but went out and got me a large pizza to help my mood, we will try if we can go for another round after we have the review with the doctor, I'm planning to harass my GP to do some more blood tests and have the results sent to me, as I never know what type of tests they are doing or have done for me. So going to ask for sticky blood test, thrombophilia screen and diabetic test, my GP better says yes cause I'm not stopping till I get them done  
Best luck to all


----------



## WobblyTulip (Aug 12, 2015)

Gold bunny  - so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs and thoughts are with you 

Aargh. I cracked last night after work and tried a HPT way way too early at 6dp5dt. It was a rubbish cheap internet strip so am hoping that despite it showing bfn that it was a) too early to test and b) cheapie strip is not as sensitive as advertised.... c) tested early evening so wee less concentrated.

I was trying so hard to be good and not test. Have fessed up to DH who laughed at me. Boobs still sore and feeling nauseous at times and quite tired so hoping still that there is positive news ahead... Silly me!

What is the best HPT brand to use? Was thinking of buying some first response sticks.


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wobbly - try First Response
Fingers crossed there is good news for you in the next few days


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi wobblytulip

As you know I'm exactly the same as you, my cheap strips are saying bfn as did Mr clear blue digital and first response yesterday.

My cheap strip still says bfn this morning and will try the clear blue again tomoz morning. 

Hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the - & good luck to  thoese still in the game!... 

The witch was due yesterday but still not arrived... i've to.  test tomorrow with the clinics per stick.  no more pound tests for me,  who am I kidding; ) 

I feel like AF is due any second but still nothing yet... always on time to the day so this is unusual! 

Tomorrow will come soon enough I guess,  although I can't test untill evening or Thursday Morning as I'm away from home at the moment. 
xox


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok, I had icsi in April this year , which ended up in a negative test  
I had no symptoms whatsoever.
I had my transfer of a blast on Saturday.  Which was ment to happen on the Thursday, but due to problems with embryos it had to be rescheduled. Now I had been taking my tablets for 2 weeks prior to the transfer.  Had no symptoms. Then on Monday last week I started using the pessaries . I felt nothing different about my body , no sore boobs , no nausea, nothing. I then had my transfer on Saturday and the next day my boobs started feeling sore  I started feeling nausea night before last , felt a bit dizzy this morning and by breasts are also itchy. Now bearing in mind my transfer was supposed to be in the Thursday but was cancelled, and had no symptoms. My question is if I had been taking my tablets and pessaries for this long , why was I not feeling the side effects before ( preparing my body for embryo) surely I'm not pregnant already, or is my mind playing tricks on me, or maybe it's all the worry that's causing it. This is my 5 th and final attempt at icsi . Maybe I'm worrying my self sick which is causing symptoms


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Ronsk,

I'm assuming that you're on progesterone support too? I felt very queasy whilst on progesterone, it's a very common side effect. There's nothing to suggest you're pregnant either way at this stage, unfortunately. It's such an incredibly stressful time and you're going to be feeling SO much more than a 'normal' woman on the street would who hasn't been through the horrendous journey of infertility. We've read about things and we want to feel things that are going on. I hate it. I can only imagine that the stress is doubled if this is your final shot at it.

I really hope that these symptoms are a good sign for you. I'm sorry that my post wasn't overly helpful but of course I wouldn't be able to say one way or the other  

It's soooooo so difficult but in the meantime, plan your distractions. Do you have anything planned for the next few evenings or at the weekend? If not, maybe plan some lovely things to do. It won't take your mind off things completely but hopefully it will help you cope with the home stretch of the 2ww. Maybe look up a new recipe for something you want to try - on Sunday I made homemade scones for the first time, the only reason I did it was because I wanted to take my mind off the blood test the next day. They were delicious so that was a bonus!

Wishing you the best of luck and sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way xx


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes I'm on progesterone But I've felt nothing for the whole time I've been on it until after my blast was transferred. Luckily I only have to wait 10 days to test. So that's On The 21st. driving  myself insane


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Sorry for -ve ladies, hope you get the famous +ve soon.
I wanted to update, as I'm used to read other's post and had a lot of help and support from this forum, so thank you ALL, that's it from me, today is my OTD  so tested AGAIN even though I know it was a BFN (hopping maybe I will be one those who gets a late implantation), well the result was still the same BFN, I called the clinic and left a message, and I got a call back 15mn later from a nurse (bless her heart)she didn't know what to say to me, she asked me to repeat what I said on my message, but I couldn't say it, I started crying, she was so sweet, she said because I'm not bleeding I should continue with my medication and test again in 3 days to make sure it's BFN, coz some ladies can test -ve and have a +ve few days later, I know she was just doing her best to support me, I had a 6 day blast, so today I'm 13dp6dt, so no chance of + after 19dpo. anyway I didn't say anything just kept crying. I decided to stop medication today as I'm back to work and classes tomorrow. I booked a review app with the consultant and from there we will see what is the next step.
I'm going to see my GP the lazy [email protected] to have some bloods done.
So goooood LUCK  everyone, plenty of healthy +++++.


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello All

Havent posted for ages (years!) but have been lurking with intent  

Congrats on all those BFPs and big hugs to those with BFNs  It's so so hard

I'm in the 2WW for my first IVF cycle after 6 failed IUIs (well 8 really as 2 were abandoned). I had forgotten the pure torture of it all, going out fo my mind!   I've had aBFP but I have been spotting for 2 days constantly so cant get excited. Should have waited until my OTD but of course I couldn't!! 

Baby dust to you all who are in waiting xx


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi ladies, can I please join - in 3dp5dt today and just been to buy HPts in anticipation of starting to test (early) later this week.  How common is implantation bleeding? Last cycle, which was successful I got a speck of brown discharge 3dp5dt and nothing today - I'm already freaking myself out.  I know that many ladies don't get bleeding and implantation timing differs so I shouldn't stress myself out!


----------



## Sapphireamelia (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey. Am new to this site and am 7 days post embryo transfer. Getting shooting pains in my left ovary side. When can I take a preg test? I have a date but wondered if cud do it earlier? Any advice? X am petrified that this hasn't worked again but need to know.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

It's up to you! A lot of women will say to wait until your OTD so that you don't get a false negative and get upset, but I always test early. On my BFP cycle I got a faint but clear line at 4 and 5 days past a 5 day transfer. By 7 days past transfer it was a bold line. Then again others don't get their BFP until a day before or even day of OTD.

If you can handle a negative test now, knowing that it could change, they go ahead and do it. Just remember it's still early.


----------



## Sapphireamelia (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks. I took a test and it's negative at mo. Praying that it is still early xx I've just got a feeling deep down that's it's failed. Although do feel twinges. This is so emotionally draining. No one can prepare u for it can they?! 😳


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm 3dp 5dt too... no symptoms What so ever! Grrr When's yours otd sapphire952 ?


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I tested 8 days past 3dt and it was negative. I then had a faint positive 9 days past transfer and by 10 days it was a lot stronger. Good luck! xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi 
Don't give up yet! I tested early and got a BFN at 9dp5dt, then tested day before OTD and got a BFP. It was a happy outcome as it resulted in my darling son who's now 14 months old! You do what's best for you, but I preferred to test a little early and then if I got a negative, I could still say it was too early but also mentally preparing myself for a BFN. Previously, I had two BFNs and had tested early on those but feel I dealt better with it as I had prepared myself.
Now planning on trying another cycle in November for a sibling with frosties! So will do the same with testing!
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Test day tomorrow :S

AF was  due yesterday... starting to think this might have worked! 

night night & good luck everyone x


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hey sapphire.... I never got any implantation bleeding when I got a bfp x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Sapphireamelia - were you a 2dt, 3dt or 5dt? You're still incredibly early to be testing so like pollita says, you should prepare yourself for a negative. With my successful IUI (which sadly ended in mc) I got a BFN 13DPIUI, and positive on 16DPIUI. If you can, try to hold out for a bit longer and plan some distractions for the evenings and weekend.

Natt - the VERY best of luck, I have everything crossed for you!

Lilmiss - don't read too much into whether you have symptoms or not. Remember it's still incredibly early for - if the embryo hasn't implanted yet then there won't be anything to feel, if that makes sense. Understand it's frustrating though - you're just so aware of everything happening!


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks violeta.  Surely it would of implanted not if I'm 4dp 5dt I'm hoping!  Think the best thing to do is to push it out of my mind which I kind of have been doing and not been thinking about it. As last time I did the wait drove me up the wall! X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Wowzers, over 24 hours without a post :O Are there any updates or any newbies?


----------



## Lafayette2002 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well and coping OK with the madness of the 2ww.

Sorry for the late update, my 2ww turned into a 4ww due to some confusion over the results on my beta blood  test at my GP practice. It is a BFP so DH and I are delighted of course - particularly as this is our 1st ever BFP after being together for 22 years.  

Thank you all for sharing your experience on this thread and for your support. 

Wishing you all PUPO ladies lots of luck and success.

Lafayette x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

That's brilliant news, Lafayette!


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Violeta 

Still no symptoms apart from woke up in a hot sweat last night hair was soaking! And up every two hours for a pee! Trying to stay hopeful.. I'm only day 5 today  grrrr roll on next week


----------



## WobblyTulip (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I did a first response test this morning and there is a faint line!!! So hoping this means I am pregnant... The internet strip is still showing BFN, but you probably get what you pay for and they just are not very sensitive. I am now 9dp5dt or 4w0d pregnant . I am just hoping it's not a chemical pregnancy and that the line will get stronger in next few days as OTD isn't until Monday.  How many days should I wait until I ring the GP for an appointment?


----------



## HappyHuman (Sep 1, 2015)

Congratulations to those with BFP's - however faint! And lots of   for any BFN's, know how gutting it is  

I had my BFP and despite convincing myself it couldn't be real as no symptoms, AF hasn't arrived, yay! now 19dp3dt so 5+1 weeks. I've had pain on one side on and off, unfortunately the side of my previous ectopic, which has stressed the hell out of me. I monitored it for a couple of days and didn't seem to be worsening.
Finally rang the clinic today, and nurse said it's too early for symptoms from an ectopic, and that it's really common to get pain on one side after IVF as the pg hormones affect where the eggs have been harvested from (my post-EC pains had completed settled so hadn't thought of this as a possible explanation). It could still be an ectopic of course, but she thought it was unlikely to be giving me these pains.
Feeling a bit more hopeful now! And hoping I can put it to the back of my mind until scan in 1 week.
I'm posting because I hope this info might help others at a similar early stage, worrying about ectopic (although i'm sure everyone is different and it's best to phone for advice if you're worried).
My previous ectopic did occur early, about 5 weeks - but it was a tubal miscarriage and I was bleeding so I guess this is what gave me the pain at that time.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Woohoo, congrats to you both!

WobblyTulip, I don't know how it works in the UK but I wouldn't call them any earlier than OTD. With me, the fertility unit at the hospital (where I had IVF) will scan me on 5th October and then - assuming all is fine - I'll be done with them. But I'm in Denmark so it might work differently.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

UK GP's vary, call and ask the receptionist what your system is locally. some places you make a GP appointment, then GP refers you to the midwives, other places the GP won't see you and you need to fill in a form and leave it at reception the midwives collect them then phone you to book you in. so check.   

either way the maternity exemption certificate can take ages to come through, so if possible get that filled in early so it can be sent off. some dentists etc may accept you not paying ahead of the form arriving, again, check locally.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,


Today I'm 9dp5dt and frer says bfn. OTD isn't until Monday but not expecting the outcome to change. I am absolutely devastated and not sure I have the strength to continue even though I've still got 2 frozen blasts and another funded fresh cycle and and frosties as a result of it still. A bfn means yet more surgery (no 10 in 8 years) I've never felt more alone than I do now, dh doesn't seem to have any time for me and my mum is more interested in moaning about her polyp which she had removed on Monday. I feel like part of me has died. I feel so angry.... At dh for making me wait so long to start trying because he wanted to be 28, at my self for deciding to have the erpc2 and a half years ago as opposed to the medical management and finally to the dr who did the Eric and completely ruined my chances of ever getting a bfp again. 


Anyway it's time for me to say goodbye to this thread now. I wish you all the best and hope you all get the bfp result your all hoping for


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Nutty Natt, 

I'm truly gutted to read your post, today will seem a really **** day and prob even tomorrow but I promise you that the day will come when you find the strength to think about what you and DP may want to do moving forward. Until then be angry, cry and hate everyone if it makes you feel better coz it will ease off eventually but don't worry about when. I found taking up boxercise at the gym was an excellent way of venting and the punch bag was everyone I hated in that moment! it wont change the outcome but you'll feel tons better. 

You never know what Monday may bring as you may be surprised.... but I appreciate not wanting to drag out false hope too. 

lots of hugs and be truly kind to yourself whatever you do. xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Nuttynatt, I am so sorry to read your update. Please be kind to yourself, cry it out as much as you need, cry onto your OH as much as you need but please try not to be cross with him - neither of you were to know that you would end up on this awful journey Most importantly, please do not be mad at yourself. NONE of this is your fault. None. I can really relate to being angry at yourself because I have been there far too many times so I really really feel for you as it's a horrible place to be.

You may not feel it at the moment but you are stronger than you give yourself credit for. It won't be today, it may not be tomorrow but one day, like whiteice says, one day you will be strong enough to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start again. I remember when my fourth IUI failed. I wanted to walk in front of a truck I saw coming across the road as I thought that being in hospital would be a good respite - I didn't think I would ever be strong enough to carry on living, let alone starting treatment again. But I was, and you will be too. Please take care of yourself and please keep talking on these boards. You are not alone in this, no matter what. You'll always have us on FF.

I see a wonderful psychologist who has helped me so much with my fertility issues. Is that something you could consider? 

Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Rosy678 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Nutty natt I'm so so sorry to hear that and the emotions you're going through right now. 

I can't help feeling it's bad that there's a baby pregnancy fair thing advertised on this website. Surely that is a bit insensitive?!

I'm a new lady in waiting. Had my et yesterday in our first round of ivf. I'll be one of the last of us to test right at the end of the month. Going to be a loooong September. I'm trying to relax, be happy and think cosy thoughts. I've bought a new book and I like crafts so I've got quite a few crafty things to be getting on with.

In terms of symptoms since et I've had slight cramps like period cramps. Also really sore boobs especially nipples. Bloated and gassy too. Really not feeling lovely! Don't know whether this is because I'm about to have my period (that's what it feels like ) or it's the crinone stuff. Any advice?


----------



## bradstow31 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi rosymcw, 

If you have just had your transfer then your boob are likely to be sore from the hormoan surge from your trigger injection, mine too about a week after transfer to wear off,plus the progesterone causes all sorts of period like/ pregnancy symptoms. Try tnot to read into the symptoms your experiencing as the crazy hormoans will be in full effect still and making your body feel a bit odd.. It was my first icsi and I had lots of what I thought were convincing symptoms during my 2ww and ended up BFN so try to ignore it all and don't let it make your mind wonder... Gooduck for your 2ww hope it goes quickly for you 
X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Rosymcw, I'm assuming you're talking about the banner ads? If so, those baby fair adverts should go if you clear your cookies. It's not Fertility Friends who advertise, it's advertisers and it's based on your search and internet behaviour. For example, what's coming up for me at the moment in the banner ads is Netflix - that's probably because I've been searching for when the next season of Modern Family is coming out on Netflix. If you've been looking at a lot of baby websites, some advertisers will pick up on those keywords and think that their advert will be appropriate for you. Try clearing your cookies to see if that works. There should also be a small blue triangle in the top right hand corner of the advert, you can click on that to modify your settings or learn more about behaviour based advertising (I'm an online marketer, by the way).

In terms of your symptoms, I agree with bradstow. It's too early for anything to have happened yet - enjoy being in the PUPO bubble for the first week, it's the second week which will drive you crazy. I was also convinced that I was out when I started to feel AF cramps (around 11DP2DT) but on that same day I got a positive. It's so difficult but have a distraction plan for the next two weeks and of course, keep speaking on the boards. Best of luck. xx


----------



## peaches212 (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone I was just hoping for any advise possible , today I am 7dp5dt on my fet had 1 grade 1 blastocyst transferred ,, since this afternoon I've had lower back pain and I just had a tiny bit of brown discharge in my knickers sorry if that too much detail .., I really can't remember much from my last cycle and I was wondering if anyone has had anything similar that has resulted in a bfp , could this be implantation spotting or is it too late for this ? 

praying and hoping I am pregnant and this is not over


----------



## MiniOz (Sep 6, 2015)

Official test today - BFN....one word devastated.
Can't get in to see my consultant until end of October to ask the million and one questions that are going around my mind right now.
Absolutely everything went as good as it could have, I had so much going for me, my age (2 no OHSS despite high risk, 27 eggs collected, 19 fertilised and healthy 5 day blastocyst transferred. The whole process all seemed too good to be true....it was. 

My DH has been so supportive and is so positive about the future, he keeps telling me it'll happen for us one day. But now we face the deliberation of....do we try again? 

Just cannot get my head around the guilt. That's the only way I can describe the way I feel. 

Sorry for the moan! Wishing the rest of the 2WW September ladies all the baby dust and luck in the world.


----------



## Jo_Newbie (May 20, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that MiniOz. That's the most sucky thing about this whole process, everything can go as well as hoped where there should be no reason for it not to work, then it fails. They say it takes on average 3 turns, and for me this was the case. I actually got a BFP on cycle 2 but then had a mc, then 3rd go (when I thought I'd had about as much as I could handle) it was a BFP which resulted in a beautiful baby girl. Do grieve, feel sad, frustrated, angry etc but don't lose hope yet. You have age on your side which is more than most of us ladies on here xxx


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear your news nuttynat and minioz, like you nuttynat, I test on Monday. I've already done two tests both bfn, but I'm still holding out hope for Monday, this is myself and dh last attempt after several m/c , If it does turn out to be bfp on Monday, I won't be happy until baby is on my arms, I've had to much heartache over the years to even feel excited about a bfn, yes it will be good , but I'm gonna be a wreck for 9 months. 
It's perfectly natural to feel the way you are feeling, Ivf is certainly not a walk in the park, you begin to resent yourself and everyone around you . I was told before I started the treatment that it may end my marriage as it has ended many others, during the past 6 years of it all my dh was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis, I was then diagnosed with cancer but we fought through it all . We only have one dream and that's to have a child together , and if that does not happen, there is always adoption, it does not matter that I have not given birth to this child, i just want to love, care for and nurture a child and be a mother. If adoption does not happen for medical reasons I will focus on my career in nursing . 
If I'm being honest after 5 attempts and loosing 6 babies over the years I'm finally glad it's coming to an end for me as I've suffered enough , we both have. One thing I will take from this is that it has made me very strong and I know know I can get through anything that life throws at me. I think I have felt every emotion there is to feel on our I've journey and you all will too, it's not an easy ride. God must have other plans for me and if it's not happened . Its for a reason. I'm not much of a ( God) person but he has one twisted sense of humour. That's just my opinion. Stay strong everyone . Big hugs xx


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Who else is driving them selves mad already?!  
I am on day 3 after having a  5 day transfer of donor egg on Wednesday. Had three transfereed all blastocyst and so far no sign anything is happening apart from constipation from the progest injections. No twinges no cramps nothing 
I hate this... 
This is IVF number 4 but first donor egg cycle. 
I'm trying to stay positive but this is so hard mentally and emotionally. 
how are people passing the time? 

Xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi can I join ?? I had a fet on Tuesday which was a 3day embie so I think that makes me 4dpt3dt.... Iv felt very crampy today like there is something going on in there . I can't stop eating and of course my boobs ache and I'm bloated . I know these symptoms are the same as side effects of the cyclogest and it's really early after transfer. Did anyone have these symptoms and go on to get a BFP?? 
Good luck to all ladies testing and big hugs to all that have disappointments ... It really is a test of us!!!


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

it was a BFN Wednesday along with the arrival of AF... were having  next cycle off can't go straight back into it. next try October. 
GoodLuck all xx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope you don't mind if I join this group   I'll be in the 2ww going outta my mind while DH works night shift next week.

OTD is 01.10.2015 - anyone else testing around this day?

Babydust to us all, xx


----------



## Vicky5p (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello all I'm vicky, my test date is the 22nd I keep getting cramps and needing the loo a lot. Feeling lathargic, bloated and excuse me but have more gas than normal. Wondering if this is the pessary or pregnancy. I really want to try an early test. Anyone going through the the same so hard to think of anything else.....


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey vicky my otd is 23rd .. but got a positive at 6dp 5dt and this morning it's even darker... good luck your doing well holding out x 

I had no symptoms What so ever until cramping today and a sore back x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hang on vicky it's only a few more days x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Natt, I'm really sorry to read that. I was really hoping that this was it for you. Best of luck for October. X


----------



## Kirstie713 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ladies can please join this group 

N_N my OTD is also the 1st October.. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## peaches212 (May 5, 2011)

Hi can I please join this group otd is 22nd I'm so nervous now about test day ... I'm 9dp5dt today feeling normal this morning has brown spotting at 7 and 8dpt and was sure af was arriving but feel completely normal today , I really can't remember much about my last 2ww and I wish I had wrote a diary to look back , praying for a bfp


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Ladies try Aug Sept forum. . There's loads of ladies there x


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Hello all.

This is my first time on this forum. I had  FET on 17th September, OTD 30th September, which seems a long old time to me as it was a 5dt. Anyone else testing around that time? I stupidly did a test this morning, thinking I was 5dp 5dt and I have seen a lot of people getting BFPs at that point. But technically I suppose it's more like 4dp5dt. Even so, I have to tell myself to stay positive and my head is spinning with all the what if thoughts. Any good advice on when to test next? My DP thinks we should just wait until it is more certain, I'm going out of my mind with not knowing. The 30th seems like such a long wait but doing constant negative tests will get me down (obviously this is not going to be a problem if it's a BFP. Talk about a rock and a hard place, anyone got a crystal ball to hand?

Baby dust to all of you.


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi ladybird .. I had a 3dt on 15th sept and my OTD is 28th sept. With yours being a 5 day we are at exactly the same point now . Weird how your test date is 2 days after mine tho. I had some mild cramps and twinges on Saturday less yesterday and feel completely normal today . I had a BFP on my last Fet and I tested 8dp3dt and got the faintest faintest line so I might wait until Wednesday and start my testerthon then !! I'm bloated but I'm also super hungry and eating loads . I just want to fast forward in time. 
Hope everyone is having a happy chilled Monday xx


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, sadly I got my bfn today, absolutely devastated by this as it was my last hope of having my own children. What made it worse is that the meds I was taking made me feel like I was pregnant, I had the cramps , the nausea, swollen veiny breast etc. I am absolutely gutted by this outcome . Spent the whole day breaking my heart, beginning to wonder what my purpose on earth is now.......


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ronsk it is hard and i won't lie it doesn't get easier but you learn to deal with it , this treatment is a horrible process mentally and physically you need to keep talking and not bottle anything up , I changed my treatment to donor eggs at the age of 28 it broke my heart but I came to terms and still seeking my miracle.

Take care of yourself and be kind xxxx


Af had my bloods done today and Umit text to say I could do urine test eeek so going to do one tonight however extra nervous as not first tribe of the day - oh well no time like the present mmmm
Just a little but linger in my bubble 😘


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Ronsk - I am so sorry. Your post resonates with me as its our last go too trying for our own biological children. This journey has been harsh and often times, I question 'life without children'. Take care and don't be too hard on yourself.

Kirstie713- looks we all testing around the same time. How are you holding up? My morning coffee is the one thing I can't give up during this damn 2ww and I'm feeling guilty for it.

Good luck to those ladies testing today, xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you switched to decaf? I'm missing not being able to drink coffee. . Debating if decaf is safe


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

No, I haven't Lilmisss (need my fix) - in fact, I grind my own beans and use a plunger to make myself a good quality coffee. It's my only source of caffeine and I feel terrible for it


----------



## Ronsk (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes it's pretty hard coming to terms with a negative again, never mind not being able to have my own children, I've been going through Ivf for 5 years now , it had to come to an end at some point, I was just hoping for a miracle. Ive felt fine with things until my last 2 attempts ,I always talk about it with people as it helps me deal with things. I just never expected it not to happen. Think my next journey will be trying the fostering or adoption route now. I will give myself time to grieve first and not jump in with both feet. Good luck to everyone either starting the journey or still pursuing their dream X baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Hells5 - I'm sure they've made a mistake with my test date, but I suppose it doesn't matter. I'm debating whether to test Weds or leave it to Fri or Sat. I find the testathon (lol!) exhausting, usually wake up at 4am too nervous to sleep. Maybe waiting is the best thing for me. I can't say I have any symptoms at all - I'm trying to read something into nothing most of the time. 

Ronsk - heartbreaking to hear your news.  This journey is not easy and your outcome is cruel. Give yourself time to heal before making any decisions for the future. And be kind to yourself.

Trudymcgregor - crossing my fingers for your test!


----------



## Tashab07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Please can I join your thread? 
I had 5 eggs collected on Monday 14th, only one fertilised and a 4 cell embryo was transferred last weds. This wait is killing me. It's our first round of IVF (I'm 40 so only get one go on the NHS) I have to wait til 30th September to test. 
I have had a bit of lower back ache and some bad headaches but I'm not sure whether that's good or just the progesterone pessaries side effects! Ha ha
Good luck to everyone waiting for their results xxx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Tashab07 - welcome! My OTD is the same as yours but I think they may have miscalculated slightly  as I had a 5-day embie transferred on 17th. Never mind.  I feel exactly the same about the wait -are you doing anything to make it pass? I try to focus on work and avoid getting the tests out of the bathroom cupboard as best I can. That's about all I can manage. 

AFM - today I had the dubious pleasure of inserting a pessary in toilet on a train. The bumping around made this very difficult.  Oh the glamour of fertility treatment!


----------



## Kirstie713 (Feb 20, 2013)

N_N I'm feeling a little uncomfortable now and I'm cramping a bit I'm hoping it's just the progesterone. I don't really drink tea or coffee So I'm quite lucky I don't need to give that up I'm trying to eat healthier too more water which is making me wee so much more than normal lol. 

RONSK there is no words Hun sending hugs and loves


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm 2dp4dt and not feeling any symptoms - 8 days of this to go! I've been reading a lot into what Dr Google has to say about implantation, embryo development etc, arrrgh!

Can anyone recommend any light funny movies to watch?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the housesitter? cool runnings? johnny english? mr bean's holiday? coming to america? the secret of my success? ferris bueller's day off? planes, trains and automobiles?


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

We are 5 days post egg transfer and this morning I'm bleeding bright red. We had x2 5 day morulas transferred. Is this the end of the road for us? 

Has anyone had a bright red bleed and still gone on to fall pregnant?


Thank you xx


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

How much are you bleeding? I bled bright red during my 2ww. There wasn't lots of blood but enought to scare me. I went on to have a healthy pregnancy and my little girl turns two soon.

Hope it's good news for you. X


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm bleeding more than I would like to be - it's basically like a period. I don't understand the timing of it thought as we did icsi and this is only 5 days post egg transfer. We transferred x2 I wondered if it could be possible we lost one thus the bleeding, but it all feels far too quick. I thought periods tended to return at day 10-14 post egg transfer. 

The clinic upped my crinone so I'm now taking one in the morning and one in the evening opposed to just one in the evening. 

Our test date isn't until next Tuesday!


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in the last min.

How you getting on iclepickle? Hope the bleeding has stopped for you.

My test date is this Monday but I can't last till then


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Goldbunny - thanks for the suggestions. I wound up grabbing a Maeve Binchy book old short stories from the library.

Iclepickle- did you contact your clinic, they may be able to offer some peace of mind or bring the test date forward?

Pinklisa30 - Are you going to hold off until otd or do an hpt?

AFM - Today I am 4dp4dt = 8dpo, so I've been Googling reading everything to do with that!!!! We put back 2 x 4 day embryos that were at the morula stage and already compacting. Grade 1 and 2, so of course I'm expecting twice the symptoms but of course I have nothing but sore boobs which is kost likely from the progesterone and estradiol support


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone ... My otd is monday and Iv tested this morning and BFN on a superdrug test. I'm 10dp3dt Is there any hope ?? Anyone had their result change at this stage ?? Good luck to anyone else testing today xx


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Hells,

I'm sorry you're feeling down. I had a fresh cycle of DE IVF on Sunday 20th Sept at 3 days and the consultant advised me to test either with blood on 1st Oct or urine on 3rd Oct. That would leave me with an OTD at 13dp3dt. He said that at least if I leave it this amount of time there is no chance of getting a false negative and stopping meds etc due to feeling so despondant. I do have a friend that tested a day before OTD, got a negative so went out and got trashed on vino and the next morning had a BFP! She now has a 3 year old daughter now. 

It's so hard isn't it. Have you had any symptoms? I'm 5dp3dt and haven't had anything except bloating which I'm putting down to the pessaries. I really hope I have some soon! When you've been pregnant before you know how it feels so to not have any yet I am beginning to worry it's not worked.
I really hope your test changes to a BFP over the next few days xxx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Well, I am so confused this morning. 

Last night before bed (so quite late) I had what I think implantation bleeding might look like. Not a lot, just a bit, but unmistakably blood. I went to bed thinking this might be the start of my AF. It would be a little early as I'm now 8dp5dt, which is 13dpo I think. My cycles are usually longer that that, but who knows with all these drugs I'm taking. Anyway, I Googled to see whether it would be too late for implantation, but found it might be just in time really. A

Anyway, this morning there is no sign of AF. I did a test but it was a BFN. Why is it that my body seems intent on giving me such false hope? Have any of you ever experienced anything similar?

Iclepickle - how are you getting on? I hope the bleeding has stopped.

Hells5 - I'm still holding on to hope too and don't think it is necessarily too late. If you have a late implanter it could still be a BFP. Also, was the test an early one? Some are less sensitve (typically own brand ones) and would therefore not pick up on small amounts of HCG. But these are just my thoughts, backed up by some Googleing.

N_N - I too desperately wish I would have some symptoms but I don't. I think it is too easy to read something into nothing on this rollercoaster so I try not to think about things too much. And the hormones do what they can to confuse you anyway - my boobs are sore and I am really hungry!


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you aquamarine ... Yes I had really positive symptoms up until Wednesday evening (8dp3dt) twinges sharp pains lightheaded spells and a little heartburn all stuff I suffer from pregnant . Then on Wednesday evening I got real period type pain and it's been on and off since then so that along with my bfn today makes me feel like this has failed. Thanks for sharing your story of your friend I hope to god I can share that story too on Monday ( well il ease off the wine tho) !! My otd is 13 days after transfer too but on my last cycle I got a faint positive at 8dp3dt . Anyway time will tell think I'm just feeling sorry for myself . I wish you good luck in your 2ww and hope you get some good news on 3rd oct xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm still bleeding, not quite as heavily but it's still there and has been really heavy the past two days. I did call the clinic they upped my Crinone dosage and told me to test on Tuesday as planned.  I'm not sure what the bleeding is as I would gave though 5 days post egg transfer would be too early for a period to start. I'm not holding it much hope at all, our test day is Tuesday but think I jay do a test on sat / sun and Monday too... I figure if I already think it's negative, testing early and seeing negative won't change much... But I'm holding on to the ' impossible' glimmer of hope I may somehow see a positive. 

Ladybird83 how are you getting on, if it was just a little blood especially if it was brown in colour it may have been implantation bleeding. 

Hells5 keep testing, on my first pregnancy I tested early and got a Negative then I tested again the next day and got the faintest line of a Positive, I have my fingers crossed for you. X

Hope everyone else is doing well this 2ww is such a killer. X


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if any of you know when you should start your period after egg transfer if the cycle is not positive?  Also when the earliest is you could start it following egg transfer if cycle is not positive?

Thanks x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

have you been given a test date? that would be when AF is due.


Some clinics are different but i had to wait 3 months between ET


good luck


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for your response, yes test date is Tuesday which would be 10 days after egg transfer ... Which does sound about right. I started bleeding 3 days ago so clutching at straws. 

Thanks xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

that's very early. do be sure to test on OTD. is it heavy?


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought it was early. We had x2 eggs transferred so thought to start with maybe one had come away or failed, but I'd have thought we would still be at implantation stage at day 5 post transfer. It has been very heavy for two days today it's slightly better. That's confusing me too as I thought it it was a period it would be heavy and last a while after ivf??!!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

My first period after IVF was normal from memory. Have you called the clinic for their advice?


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Ahh maybe it is my period then. Yep they've just said to keep taking the progesterone and test on Tuesday at planned. She didn't sound too hopeful but mentioned some people will bleed which tends to be unexplained. X


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Hope everyone Is ok x

How you getting on iclepickle? Did u test? Sending sticky vibes x


----------



## babyphatt (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,

Pls add me to the thread, 'did an FET on the 22nd of September, OTD is 2nd of Oct.


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I hope your weekends have been good so far!! I stopped bleeding yesterday so that's a full4 days of bleeding from 5 days after egg transfer. It wasn't my period, I'm pretty sure from everything I've read it can't be... So it's a very early pregnancy loss or unexplained. I have tested but still showing as negative. Our official test date is tues... I really don't have much hope for us.

Has anyone had a positive??

Hells5 how are you doing!!??

Hi Babyphatt!

X


----------



## JennaMH (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anybody else tested early?

My test is on Wednesday 30th (I was originally given 2nd October to test)

I have been doing tests daily since Saturday which was 7dp3dt and they're all positive but I'm paranoid they may be false readings. I've heard of plenty of false negatives but not false positives. I'm worried I'm getting my hopes up and going to be disappointed on Wednesday


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

My test was BFN this morning. My OTD is the 30th, but I have no hope. Trying hard to come to terms with the fact that this may never happen for me. Could happily jump off a bridge right now. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## JennaMH (Sep 22, 2015)

Really sorry to hear that ladybird though they do warn against HPT and that is the reason why. Many people get negative results as it's too early for testing so there's still chance for you to get your BFP. I'll keep my fingers cross for you that you get better news on Wednesday xx


----------



## Tashab07 (Sep 8, 2015)

My test is the 30th too. I just got it from boots but I'm determined to wait till weds. It's so flipping hard! I started off with symptoms and now absolutely nothing so fearing the worst. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies. 
Jenna - I would say if it's positive you should be really chuffed, not heard of anyone getting a positive and then a negative. Good luck xx


----------



## JennaMH (Sep 22, 2015)

You're so good waiting Tasha, I have the breaking strain of a kit kat, I've done 4 now! A massive good luck for your test xx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

I did an hpt yesterday when I was 11dpo and it was a bfn. OTD is in a cpl days and period is due about a week after that. Preparing myself:for another disappointment but hoping for the best


----------



## Pinklisa30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry not been on I don't go on the net much at the min.

It is so important to stay positive right to the end, never give up and believe in yourself.

It was my official test date today and the first time ever I managed to wait till today (this is my 8th cycle).
Well I couldn't bare it so my hubby did it while I had my head under a pillow. I honestly couldn't take another negative, it was like waiting for someone to stab me in my heart! But I did it I got through it and survived this time because I got my positive!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Tashab07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Congratulations pinklisa. So happy for you, that's ace news   I hope I get the same tomorrow morning. 

N_N don't give up hope I have read about loads of ladies getting bfn then bfp. I know it's hard, but try and wait. My clinic just kept saying to me, don't test til the 30th it's not worth it. You can only get an accurate result on that day blah blah blah. But I've taken their advice and finally D Day tomorrow x lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Pink Lisa I'm so pleased for you, we'll done Hun!

Jemmahm, are you still showing as positive, I'm sure it will stay that way Hun  

Tasha, good luck for tomorrow 

Well today was my official test day and surprise surprise it was negative, I pretty much knew due to all the bleeding in the week :-(


----------



## JennaMH (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulations Pink Lisa

Sorry to hear that news Iclepickle  

I have done 5 tests now and they all say the same so I'm going to stop spending money on digital tests now and wait for tomorrow
xxx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Tashab07 - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be keeping an eye out for your update. Are you in the UK? Its 7am here in NZ on Sep 30th.

Congrats pinklisa!


----------

